# Drivelers Lives matter.....Driveler #210



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2016)

Welcome to the new one!! I can't post music so one of you will have to add that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2016)

Thought this might be fitting for these times.....


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 16, 2016)

Happy birthday to Quackbro. 
Hope today U win at twista.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2016)

Quackbro dun turned the big 6 0.... Happy birfday brother!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2016)

Big 6 0     and more guess with the steaming hot coffee





we might have to imbibe in some cake.





so we wish you a


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2016)

Mernin Gobble! How you doing sir?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2016)

just peachy blood

first cup of jo went down smooth and the i's are open.  

you doing okay?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 16, 2016)

Morning Blood, Kmac and Gobble. Happy birthday Quackbro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2016)

hay moon


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 16, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Blood, Jeffro, Kmckinnie, Gobblin, Moonpie, and to rest of the driveler nation.....wherever you are !!!!!

This thread does have a new smell to it BUT that might be Quack's birthday cake that I am smelling instead.

Quack is gonna take his really dull knife and cut a couple of you real deep this morning as he is not even close to the big 60 today but is 0NLY the young age of 53 according to my information.   I sure wish that I was 53 again !!!!!! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE QUACKSTER TODAY !!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> just peachy blood
> 
> first cup of jo went down smooth and the i's are open.
> 
> you doing okay?


Hard to be humble when your perfect in every way bro!



Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood and Gobble. Happy birthday Quackbro.



Mernin Moonbro!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> .  .  .
> 
> Quack is gonna take his really dull knife and cut a couple of you real deep this morning as he is not even close to the big 60 today but is 0NLY the young age of 53 according to my information.
> 
> .  .  .



dang 14 years to SS checks.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 16, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> dang 14 years to SS checks.




Yep, sadly it probably won't be any money left by that time, thanks to the Demowits.  Ole Quack is just out of luck, I guess.


I did get me a few extra winks this morning BUT I've got to get busy beginning at 8 AM and do some heavy duty work today with processing some goods.  I just don't need any moisture in the air outside for the next eight hours for sure.  


Gobblin, thanks for the coffee this morning as it is helping somewhat to these cob-webs out of my eyes.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 16, 2016)

Morning EE hope everyone has a good Toosday. Ttyl.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 16, 2016)

Happy Bday Quack, good morning smart folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2016)

hay fuzzy.

b'fast going down and then I'm outahera

bbl


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 16, 2016)

I cant figure out why GW don't won't any left over corn bread?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2016)

Migmack said:


> I cant figure out why GW don't won't any left over corn bread?


 I still giggle thinking about your avatar and meeting you...... 

Happy Birthday, Quack!!!

Mernin Folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2016)

Bloodbro, BEST driveler title EVER !!!!



Thanks for the well wishes friends, I gotz to crash..


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 16, 2016)

Good morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 16, 2016)

Morning Fuzzy, Wy and Keebs.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 16, 2016)

Morning folks 

Even Quack Matters today 

Happy Birthday


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 16, 2016)

Everybody's puter must be broke tooday


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 16, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I still giggle thinking about your avatar and meeting you......
> 
> Happy Birthday, Quack!!!
> 
> Mernin Folks!



 I giggle when I look in the mirror


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2016)

Migmack said:


> I giggle when I look in the mirror


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Everybody's puter must be broke tooday


w.o.r.k............ parents that can't follow directions and PRINT the information needed.......... having to verify county & school system....... it's these times I don't like my job very much, except for the fact that I am in a heavenly a/c'd work place!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 16, 2016)

Keebs said:


> w.o.r.k............ parents that can't follow directions and PRINT the information needed.......... having to verify county & school system....... it's these times I don't like my job very much, except for the fact that I am in a heavenly a/c'd work place!



Don't be coming in here using 4 letter words


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Don't be coming in here using 4 letter words


 I know........ sorry.......... I hope Nicodemus doesn't ban me!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2016)

Up and at it.... Couldn't shleep today! I will be paying for it about this time quelve hrs from now!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 16, 2016)

Afternoon Keebs, Wy and Blood. Off work a little early for a Dr's appointment. Got a little rain at 31220. Not a lot,but better than nothin.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 16, 2016)

You got to work the weekend Blood?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2016)

Hey!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm awake


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 16, 2016)

Hey Mud and Mike.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2016)

Hey Moon pie, that plate makes me hungry erryday! I need to go catch some catfish have a lill fry myself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2016)

Hey....I finally made it today. Good mornin everyone.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2016)

Jeffro!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2016)

Got home in time to get the maters, cukes, and okra picked and cut before the sky unzipped and ran me in.    There were a few claps of thunder that were close.   Still got wet getting to the house in 30055.   They only got half the russell field in front of the house bailed.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2016)

Later y'all


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 16, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey!





Jeff C. said:


> Hey....I finally made it today. Good mornin everyone.



I know what ya'll mean


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2016)

stopped raining now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2016)

Afternoon all !!  Headed in shortly..


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all !!  Headed in shortly..



Enjoy the night shift these day stink


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2016)

night were better for Quackbro before GON got blocked.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 16, 2016)

We got enough to put the humidity through the dang roof Gobble! How long you on days Wy?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 16, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> We got enough to put the humidity through the dang roof Gobble! How long you on days Wy?



Till Thursday


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2016)

Afternoon Moon, Wy and GW.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2016)

And the rest of yall youngins down in the State I love.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 16, 2016)

Jeffro?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 16, 2016)

Hey B0$$. How things up Kentucky way?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2016)

Rains every single day Moon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2016)

hey neighbor to the north.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 16, 2016)

Afternoon KY


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 16, 2016)

I wish you would send some our way. We need a good long rain, not the dump and run off kind we've been getting in afternoons.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2016)

We got 2 and a half inches yesterday, don't know how much today.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 16, 2016)

That's a lot of rain.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 16, 2016)

Talk to ya'll later, I'm headed to the house


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2016)

Here is a big old Hello to my friend Keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> I know what ya'll mean



Of course you do! 



Moonpie1 said:


> We got enough to put the humidity through the dang roof Gobble! How long you on days Wy?



Ma'an, you got that right Moon. After the rain it sure cooled off, but then the humidity skyrocketed.



KyDawg said:


> And the rest of yall youngins down in the State I love.



Howdy BO$$, hope all is well with you and yours.



Moonpie1 said:


> Jeffro?



Moonbro?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2016)

Here again!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Whut up weather bro


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2016)

Day walkers should be showing up soon!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 17, 2016)

Morning Blood. Trying to get woked up. You working this weekend?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 17, 2016)

HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Blood, Moonpie, and to the rest of the driveler nation.

Blood are you still awake???  OH, how is drunkbro doing lately??????  I haven't heard too much about him.  

It seems like I just went to bed a few minutes ago and I am still tired this morning.      I've also got lots of aches and pains this morning from the heavy duty physical work that I had to do yesterday too.   Of course, that comes with the territory, I guess,  as I have been doing this frequently for the past 25 years now. 

Where is that coffee truck this morning ????  I need a coffee fix bad today.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 17, 2016)

Good morning EE. One day closer to the weekend for sure! Maybe Gobble will roll in shortly with the brew.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2016)

Trying to get the coffee brewed but things are moving slow this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Trying to get the coffee brewed but things are moving slow this morning.



Dang it man.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2016)

finally brewed and I am stewed about the speed


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm rooting for you Gobble. And morning to you and Miggy.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 17, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Trying to get the coffee brewed but things are moving slow this morning.




I thought for a minute or so that we were going to have to call you........Uncle Joe...because he was always moving kinda slow !!!!!





gobbleinwoods said:


> finally brewed and I am stewed about the speed



I see that you came through with flying colors of all types of coffee cups filled with the morning "get up and go juice".



Good Morning to you MC.  Hope all is well in your neck of the woods too.  


Moon, I don't know why BUT every time that I log on here, it takes me right to the "CAFE" and all I see is some of the best looking fried catfish on this planet.  Then I stay hungry for hours afterwards !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2016)

morning moonbro, EE, moonbro

now the 'puter is not loading plugins so I am going to have to shut down.   grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood. Trying to get woked up. You working this weekend?


Yes sir! Looking like I'm working straight through to labor day and maybe more!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Blood, Moonpie, and to the rest of the driveler nation.
> 
> Blood are you still awake???  OH, how is drunkbro doing lately??????  I haven't heard too much about him.
> 
> ...



I'm awake! Just got the princess off to schew.... Haven't said much about him because it's just more of the same old junk... He was extremely happy to be at work last night from what I gathered between the slurring of words!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2016)

Time to get my mid-week shower. Lawd with this heat I'm buildin a  pretty good funk before Wednesday and Sunday rolls around.  

I'll be glad when cool weather gets here and i can cut back to sundays only


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 17, 2016)

goot morning!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 17, 2016)

Homo3?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 17, 2016)

FYI, Miguel has the same telephone number from a hundred yrs. ago. He is also not the same Miguel wanting some Roosters. I need to start putting last names with my contacts on my phone.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Here is a big old Hello to my friend Keebs.


Helllloooooo Charlie!


gobbleinwoods said:


> morning moonbro, EE, moonbro
> 
> now the 'puter is not loading plugins so I am going to have to shut down.   grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


bless yo heart........... 


mudracing101 said:


> FYI, Miguel has the same telephone number from a hundred yrs. ago. He is also not the same Miguel wanting some Roosters. I need to start putting last names with my contacts on my phone.


  

Mernin Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2016)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2016)

Moanin friends !!  Didn't see Dawn asleep on the couch, been blaming around all morning till she kicked me when I walked by.  Grrrrrrrrrrr..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2016)

Quack done messed up.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 17, 2016)

Morning Mud, Keebsy, Jeff and Quackbro. Mz Dawn is gonna ring his neck!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2016)

Smoked/ Grilled up some wings for later..... Just wasn't ready fer bed yet!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2016)

Good morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2016)

Mornin Moon, Wy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2016)

I've got stuff to do and not enough time to do it. 

Holler at you folks later, have a good day!

Quack, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2016)

Daaaaaaaang, Dawn musta been stoned, or drunk last night, she washed all of Susie's tennis balls !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaang, Dawn musta been stoned, or drunk last night, she washed all of Susie's tennis balls !!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaang, Dawn musta been stoned, or drunk last night, she washed all of Susie's tennis balls !!!


OCD???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaang, Dawn musta been stoned, or drunk last night, she washed all of Susie's tennis balls !!!



Not gonna get banded today,,,,,,,,,nope,,,,,,,,not gonna do it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2016)

Kinda worried, I went to town to pick up some things and she's moved from the couch back to the "Luv Room.."


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2016)

Quick lunch before I get full blown into grass cutting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaang, Dawn musta been stoned, or drunk last night, she washed all of Susie's tennis balls !!!





Keebs said:


> OCD???



My kinda gal right there, tell her I said "HEY", Quack.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaang, Dawn musta been stoned, or drunk last night, she washed all of Susie's tennis balls !!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not gonna get banded today,,,,,,,,,nope,,,,,,,,not gonna do it.





Yep, Miggy those was my exact words too !!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2016)

There's some sick pupz up in hera.


Gonna grab a cold Corona and bake my fat self by the pool, wife won't get up.  She's skeered if she's sees my fine self nekkid by the pool she's gonna want sum . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> if she's sees my fine self nekkid by the pool she's gonna want sum . .



And you call us sick!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's some sick pupz up in hera.
> 
> 
> Gonna grab a cold Corona and bake my fat self by the pool, wife won't get up.  She's skeered if she's sees my fine self nekkid by the pool she's gonna want sum . .



Sum of what?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2016)

The math don't add up!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2016)

Oh Lawt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2016)

A'ight, go to get bizzy, Y'all have a good HumP day!

Make up for yesterday Quackbro!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh Lawt.


 My thoughts too!


Jeff C. said:


> A'ight, go to get bizzy, Y'all have a good HumP day!
> 
> Make up for yesterday Quackbro!


Dang............ glad you said something........... I was thinking it was Tuesday!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight, go to get bizzy, Y'all have a good HumP day!
> 
> Make up for yesterday Quackbro!





Oh yeah, Chiefbro !!!! Love it !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 17, 2016)

oh my.....


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2016)

And.... Quack went POOOOOF !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2016)

Wycliff said:


>


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 17, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> oh my.....





hdm03 said:


>



And now this just looks silly


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> And now this just looks silly






Yes, yes it does knee grow...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> And.... Quack went POOOOOF !!!





Wycliff said:


>





Keebs said:


>



Aint no tellin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2016)

Whad I miss


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Whad I miss



Let me know when you find out.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2016)

got some spraying done when I got home.   hungreee now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2016)

Still waiting........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> And.... Quack went POOOOOF !!!



Ate messican food for supper did you?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2016)

Mornin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin!



Dang, it is ain't it? No pumpkin stem comin out of the top of my head. Somethings wrong!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang, it is ain't it? No pumpkin stem comin out of the top of my head. Somethings wrong!!!



Idjit


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Idjit



Monon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 18, 2016)

Morning, morning, morning. Dang echo in here today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning, morning, morning. Dang echo in here today.



Been a busy lilfeller tonight... No time for the playground!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 18, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Been a busy lilfeller tonight... No time for the playground!



drunkbro not been doing his part?    

morning bloodbro.

I have made the coffee and need a cup about this size to get moving.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 18, 2016)

There was a flash and boom so close last night they occurred at the same time.   It will be interesting to see if I find the struck tree this morning.   Heard thunder several more times during the night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 18, 2016)

homo3


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 18, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy "THIRSTY" Thursday to you Moonpie, Blood, Gobblin and to the rest of you knuckle dragging drivelers.

I woke up at 1:30 AM and thought it was time to get up BUT then I realized that I needed more sleep so I ended up getting some much needed extra winks this morning.

Gobblin, I think that I will dive right into the big swimming pool sized cup of your fresh brewed coffee this morning in hopes of me getting fully awake real soon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> drunkbro not been doing his part?
> 
> morning bloodbro.
> 
> I have made the coffee and need a cup about this size to get moving.



Morning GW.... Good thing that flash boom wasn't against your house!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 18, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning GW.... Good thing that flash boom wasn't against your house!



so true.   I had been out on the back deck watching the rain when a flash boom occurred at the end of the hay field and thought Time To Go In.   Shortly after is when the really close one happened.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 18, 2016)

EE, I woke at 2 and  thought it was time to get up also.   Sat in the recliner and fell back to sleep for that beauty rest that escapes me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> so true.   I had been out on the back deck watching the rain when a flash boom occurred at the end of the hay field and thought Time To Go In.   Shortly after is when the really close one happened.



Lightning took out my laptop, surround sound, and my tv 2 years ago! Now as soon as I hear a close rumble I start unplugging things!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Lightning took out my laptop, surround sound, and my tv 2 years ago! Now as soon as I hear a close rumble I start unplugging things!



Yep. Lightning don't care.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 18, 2016)

I went outside and got my newspaper a few minutes ago and WOW, what a pretty moon it is out there early this morning.  It looks to be close to a full moon for sure.  Could have had a great photo opportunity BUT those dang power lines were in the way unfortunately.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 18, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep. Lightning don't care.




There is no doubt about that.  Lightning doesn't care just who you and it can make a believer out of you real fast. 

I remember many years ago, a new dentist office has just been built and all of the equipment had been installed and the grand-opening was set for a few days away.  HOWEVER, lightning had other plans as it struck a big pine tree about 50 feet or so away from the building and it created a "tunnel-like" hole in the ground all the way over to the side of this new building and knocked a big hole through the wall and pretty much wiped out the new office building in the process as all of the equipment was toasted because of it.   I'm thinking that the price of Dentistry went up a lot for that dentist after that episode.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2016)

morning


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 18, 2016)

Good mernin folks


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2016)

It's got to be beerthirdy!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 18, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> It's got to be beerthirdy!



Maybe for you, I have 11 mohowas


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2016)

Mornin mornin mornin.....


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 18, 2016)

Morning.  Happy Week 2 of NFL Pre-Season.  Rise Up!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2016)

mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> mornin


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2016)

How ya'll are?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> mornin





 



Keebs said:


> How ya'll are?



Still kicking


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2016)

Keebs said:


> How ya'll are?



Don't start nuttin, won't be nuttin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2016)

I gotz nuttin..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2016)

Keebs said:


> How ya'll are?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't start nuttin, won't be nuttin.


 yes sir..............


Hooked On Quack said:


>


whuuuuuut???????


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2016)

I need to go back to bed.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm getting old.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2016)

Homo3?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>




Would you care for sumpin? 




Keebs said:


> yes sir..............
> 
> whuuuuuut???????




They didn't pick up my garbage yesterday and said it wasn't out at the curb, and it's slap full...bovine excrement!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2016)

Phone call says another death in the family..... No worries though!! Meanest woman I ever known! Pay back is He-double honkey sticks ..... Right!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2016)

Mudro?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mudro?



Jeffro?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Hey


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Phone call says another death in the family..... No worries though!! Meanest woman I ever known! Pay back is He-double honkey sticks ..... Right!!!




Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang !!!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 18, 2016)

Morning folks. Hope everyone has a good day before Friday.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm getting old.


 really?


Jeff C. said:


> Would you care for sumpin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


double 


blood on the ground said:


> Phone call says another death in the family..... No worries though!! Meanest woman I ever known! Pay back is He-double honkey sticks ..... Right!!!


 sorry............. I think..................


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


 Heeeeyyyy................ you know what that means............


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning folks. Hope everyone has a good day before Friday.


Today IS my Friday!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2016)

Today is my Thursday....hope this helps.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2016)

bunch of googly eyes up in here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> bunch of googly eyes up in here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2016)

Dawn fixing a Messican dish called Zulu for dinna !!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn fixing a Messican dish called Zulu for dinna !!!!



What's that, never heard of it


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


>



Speakin of tell Mrs. T i said


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> What's that, never heard of it





Zulu Messican Casserole


2lbs gr beef
2tbs oil
1/2 chopped onion
3/4 lb shredded cheese (cheddar)
1  4oz can green chilies chopped 
1 lg bag tortilla chips
1 can cream of cheekun soup
1 can cream of mushroom soup
salt & pepper
12 oz picante sauce
jalapenos to your taste

Brown hamburger, add onions and saute.  Drain fat.  Add undiluted soups, picante and chilies.  Mix well, add salt and pepper.
Layer chips, meat and cheese in large baking dish, repeat  layers.
Bake at 350 for 20 minutes 

Goot stuff !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Zulu Messican Casserole
> 
> 
> 2lbs gr beef
> ...



Saving this one! YUM!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Saving this one! YUM!





Use the leftover chips to eat with the Zulu !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Zulu Messican Casserole
> 
> 
> 2lbs gr beef
> ...





Sounds good, saving it to make next week


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2016)

Sent ya'll a "shaky" pic . .


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sent ya'll a "shaky" pic . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sent ya'll a "shaky" pic . .



Fix you a drank bro. 

It still goods dang goot!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 18, 2016)

mud?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sent ya'll a "shaky" pic . .





Wycliff said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fix you a drank bro.
> 
> It still goods dang goot!






That was the good pic, you shoulda seen the other ones.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> mud?



crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That was the good pic, you shoulda seen the other ones.



nice pic , thanks for sharing


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 18, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Phone call says another death in the family..... No worries though!! Meanest woman I ever known! Pay back is He-double honkey sticks ..... Right!!!




Blood, I love it when a good plan comes together !!!!!!!  I'm thinking that you won't be getting any more Christmas gifts from her then !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> nice pic , thanks for sharing





Your welcome !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Use the leftover chips to eat with the Zulu !!!



Zulu..... Neva heard of no African-Mexican!

Does sound good,will show it to MizT.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Your welcome !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Speakin of tell Mrs. T i said



Sho thang Mudro.....she will know what it means.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2016)

My eyeballs are sweating.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2016)

All the mowing, edging, and blowing of my lawn are done, just got some (a good bit) of the ol home place left to mow, edge, and blow. Jag and I did some of it yesterday.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2016)

Taco Bell for lunch


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 18, 2016)

oh no.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2016)

Think I'll wait til late this afternoon though. Going to clean one more load of junk out of my garage til then.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2016)

I need a nap.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> oh no.....



Let's go


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> oh no.....



Oh Yeah!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2016)

Gotta find me something to eat.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2016)

some cold watermelon and cantelope would be goot right now.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 18, 2016)

or some cold beer


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2016)

Gotta go pick up my truck . .


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 18, 2016)

you must be really strong to be able to lift a truck


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> you must be really strong to be able to lift a truck





It's a Ford, they don't weigh much . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> some cold watermelon and cantelope would be goot right now.




Love me some cold cantaloupe....got 2 big tupperware containers full of watermelon in the garage fridge right now that MizT sliced and dice last night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta go pick up my truck . .



Truck?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2016)

<-----------Homemade sloppy joes and tortilla chips


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Truck?






Lil Ford xtended cab Ranger I bought a coupla weeks ago.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 18, 2016)

love me some cold watermelon with a little salt


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lil Ford xtended cab Ranger I bought a coupla weeks ago.



is that the one you said was too small or uncomfortable or something?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> love me some cold watermelon with a little salt



I puts peppa on mine.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's a Ford, they don't weigh much . .





Jeff C. said:


> <-----------Homemade sloppy joes and tortilla chips



Same page. Ground venison manwich burger wiff MUSTARD. 

I'm lergic to watermelon.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 18, 2016)

allergic to watermelon?????  what happens if you eats it?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> allergic to watermelon?????  what happens if you eats it?



And fresh maters. 

My mouff and throat starts itching like


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 18, 2016)

never heard of anyone being allergic to those 2 things.  i have learned something new today.  Your post was very helpful.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2016)

You're welcome.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And fresh maters.
> 
> My mouff and throat starts itching like



Can you make that funky noise down in your throat and scratch it?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Can you make that funky noise down in your throat and scratch it?



Why yes; Yes I can.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why yes; Yes I can.



 I knew it! 

My sister and my younger brother can both do it. I remember them always doing it and when asked why they would always say, "my throat itches".


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2016)

My older brother and I can't scratch our throat.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2016)

My daughter is allergic to soybeans, they put that crap in everything. Everything! If she was allergic to watermelon she would just die. Thats the watermelonist eating girl i've ever seen.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 18, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> My daughter is allergic to soybeans, they put that crap in everything. Everything! If she was allergic to watermelon she would just die. Thats the watermelonist eating girl i've ever seen.



That's got to be tough, because your right soybeans are in a lot of foods


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 18, 2016)

Rumbling in the 30901


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> is that the one you said was too small or uncomfortable or something?




Kinda getting used to it, but will prolly end up selling, or finance it for some of Dawn's kin folks..

Which means I give 'em a truck.





Jeff C. said:


> My older brother and I can't scratch our throat.




I can . .


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 18, 2016)

tumohowas


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> tumohowas


 outta here with a 3 day weekend!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> tumohowas





Get 'er done brother !!!  


I'm having a Crown and DC in yo honor . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Get 'er done brother !!!
> 
> 
> I'm having a Crown and DC in yo honor . .



When you coming back to night shif? I'm skerd tadeff up in herea at nite all by myself!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 18, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> When you coming back to night shif? I'm skerd tadeff up in herea at nite all by myself!



don't you have drunkbro to keep you warm?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 18, 2016)

It has rained in 30055 but the sun is just coming out as I get home.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 18, 2016)

Keebs said:


> outta here with a 3 day weekend!




Off for seban days 






Hooked On Quack said:


> Get 'er done brother !!!
> 
> 
> I'm having a Crown and DC in yo honor . .




appreciate it, gonna be bld time in just a few 








blood on the ground said:


> When you coming back to night shif? I'm skerd tadeff up in herea at nite all by myself!



Next Friday for me


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Rumbling in the 30901



Rumbling and showered Hera.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda getting used to it, but will prolly end up selling, or finance it for some of Dawn's kin folks..
> 
> Which means I give 'em a truck.
> 
> ...



Stick it out!



gobbleinwoods said:


> It has rained in 30055 but the sun is just coming out as I get home.



Little rain shower just messed me up for evening mowing.  I could've finished the ol home place today. Plus, I had a truck load of stuff cleaning out of garage I was moving up to a storage building up there when it hit. Had to just back it into my garage.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2016)

^^^^^^ I love you man !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2016)

MizT called me from her car as she was trying to leave from work and said she couldn't turn steering wheel, but the car was already started and there was a lit up warning on her dash.

Anyone ever seen or heard of that? I've never seen it and neither has she.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT called me from her car as she was trying to leave from work and said she couldn't turn steering wheel, but the car was already started and there was a lit up warning on her dash.
> 
> Anyone ever seen or heard of that? I've never seen it and neither has she.



Broke belt


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^ I love you man !!!



You remember Linda? She's my cuz.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Broke belt



She turned it off and restarted it and it was fine. I wonder if it may have been a security malfunction?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2016)

Miz tutu can scratch her own throat makin that weird sound.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> She turned it off and restarted it and it was fine. I wonder if it may have been a security malfunction?



Maybe, never heard of anything like that but who knows





Well I'm out ttyl


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Miz tutu can scratch her own throat makin that weird sound.



But Chief can't, so Quack offered to help


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 18, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> But Chief can't, so Quack offered to help



staying out of this convo


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> staying out of this convo



Subject is too deep for me too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2016)

Gotta go unload this truck before another shower gets in here....sprinkling now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2016)

Boomin here with a goodly fair amount of flashy stuff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2016)

Raked up half a truckload of fresh pine straw.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> don't you have drunkbro to keep you warm?


He's passed out most nights!


Wycliff said:


> Off for seban days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will be here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2016)

Here ya go bloodbro, seein as how you got it all to yourself. 

Also, dont think anyone cared for the other song I posted and this is definitely more appropriate for your thread.

Enjoy brother!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks Chief!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2016)

middle of the night to you blood


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2016)

Yes I am having a freshly brewed cup.   Want to join me?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Yes I am having a freshly brewed cup.   Want to join me?



Absolutely! Morning Gobble... I ain't got but 14 more to go!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Morning Blood and Gobble. I will partake also.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Absolutely! Morning Gobble... I ain't got but 14 more to go!



days not hours I hope.

morning moonbro


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> days not hours I hope.
> 
> morning moonbro



Yep days


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Dang Blood! That's making me tired thinking about it!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 19, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, and to the rest of the sleepy drivelers this morning.

I slept some extra winks as I didn't get to bed until after midnight so I was still sleepy when the alarm went off at 4 AM this morning.  I just decided to sleep some more and get my much needed beauty rest.  

I was involved in cooking and serving around 150 Ribeye steaks last night in a fund raising effort for the Lincoln County Athletic Booster's Club.  Man, those were some delicious steaks along with baked potatoes, rolls, tossed salad, and an assortment of cakes for dessert.  It was a great turnout and everyone had a great time.  Special guests included Garrison Hearst (famous running back for his days at Lincoln County, UGA, and then in the NFL) and also our retired legendary Coach Larry Campbell (who is the winningest football coach in Georgia high school history and also is the 3rd winningest football coach in the nation).  I was able to spend some time and reminisce with both of those fine gentlemen.   

I've got an appointment (that I skipped last year) with the eye doctor this morning and I hope they won't find any problems and will give my eyes another clean bill of health.

Got to get me a cup of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee and a little breakfast along with it now so that I can get my rear in gear.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Good morning EE. Sounds like you tied on the feed bag last night. Now I'm wanting a steak! Hope all goes well at the optometrist today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Blood! That's making me tired thinking about it!


Aaahhhh... Working hard all week keeps the beer on the table!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, and to the rest of the sleepy drivelers this morning.
> 
> I slept some extra winks as I didn't get to bed until after midnight so I was still sleepy when the alarm went off at 4 AM this morning.  I just decided to sleep some more and get my much needed beauty rest.
> 
> ...



Dang it double E .... Ribeye is my favorite fruit!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2016)

Mornin kids.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.



Mornin Jeff.... What you got planned for today?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2016)

Dryve Bi..................Hey, Hi, Howya doin........... Gotta go, seeya, bye now................


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 19, 2016)

Morning all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin Jeff.... What you got planned for today?



I'll give you 3 guesses and the 1st two don't count.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dryve Bi..................Hey, Hi, Howya doin........... Gotta go, seeya, bye now................



Mornin Amigo, come back when you set for spell sometime.




mudracing101 said:


> Morning all.



 Mudro....happy Friday!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Morning Jeff, Miggy, Muddy and Hdm03.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff, Miggy, Muddy and Hdm03.



Mornin Moonbro, takin it sorta slow today as I have to go to ATL tonight at about 6:00 pm to work about 6 hrs. hate going up there at that time, but it will be worth it.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Hey scratchy throat. 



Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Morning Mrs. H and Quackbro. Yeah Jeff I'd be soaking up some ac and chillin before making that trip for sure!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2016)

Bought some aged bacon wrapped filet mignon yesterday, gonna grill 'em up tonight along with some fresh "peaches n cream" sweet corn we bought in the mountains.  Throw some shrooms in there and grill some fresh skrimp. Deep fry some onion rangs too !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bought some aged bacon wrapped filet mignon yesterday, gonna grill 'em up tonight along with some fresh "peaches n cream" sweet corn we bought in the mountains.  Throw some shrooms in there and grill some fresh skrimp. Deep fry some onion rangs too !!



Man, that sounds good!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bought some aged bacon wrapped filet mignon yesterday, gonna grill 'em up tonight along with some fresh "peaches n cream" sweet corn we bought in the mountains.  Throw some shrooms in there and grill some fresh skrimp. Deep fry some onion rangs too !!



mud=jealous


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2016)

Dang it Moon, I can't help myself. 

I gotta go jump on the mower and knock out the rest of the ol home place yard. I can probably get it done in a couple hours and get back in the AC for several hours and take it easy for the rest of the day. i would have finished yesterday had that rain not caught me. Then I won't have to worry about it tomorrow. 

Holler later!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 19, 2016)

Later Jeffro. 
Woke up last night , sounded like somebody beating the door down. Heard the door knob rattlin, jumped up and then seen lightning, Boom!!!!!!! Then the door went to shaking again. 


Stupid scaredy cat Boxers. Had to let them in before they tore the house down.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 19, 2016)

Hey nuttin new just bein lazy 

Dinner last night turned out pretty darn good


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2016)

Stonerbro had da munchkies !!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stonerbro had da munchkies !!



Maybe....... Maybe not


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Maybe....... Maybe not






I'm betting on "mebbe..."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2016)

Whatchaya'll havin fo dinna ??  Left ova Zulu for me.


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchaya'll havin fo dinna ??  Left ova Zulu for me.



lefova fried poke chop, white rice n gravy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2016)

Kellie ' s for lunch. Country fried steak with white gravy, french fries and cucumber salit and a mohunkin glass of sweet tea .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2016)

Grilt dot dawg wiff MUSTARD.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2016)

Just made reservations for 2017 Labor Day camping at the beach. Only 3 sites left now and it's OVER a year out.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Left over sketti here. Uncle Stoner be chowing down. Dang it Jeff! Stay off of that mower! Quackbro gonna be eating good in the mon! Now I want poke chops and cube deer! Thanks H22 and Miggy! Ain't figured out supper yet. May let Mz R make that call. Probably have a BLD to start.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Kellie ' s for lunch. Country fried steak with white gravy, french fries and cucumber salit and a mohunkin glass of sweet tea .





LOVE me some kuntray cheekun fried steak and white gravy !!!  Had some the other day !!! 



New neighbor gave me permission to fish all 3 of his ponds, might hafta try 'em out this evening...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just made reservations for 2017 Labor Day camping at the beach. Only 3 sites left now and it's OVER a year out.



Dang, I'll talk to MizT tonight.  is right.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, I'll talk to MizT tonight.  is right.



Be sure to tell her I said hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchaya'll havin fo dinna ??  Left ova Zulu for me.



Don't know yet, but came back down to da house to grab me a sammich fo lunch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Be sure to tell her I said hey



You got it homo. Btw, she's headin to da mountains tomorrow with the gals, you goin with'em?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, I'll talk to MizT tonight.  is right.




Mz. T gonna get to go this year?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> LOVE me some kuntray cheekun fried steak and white gravy !!!  Had some the other day !!!
> 
> 
> 
> New neighbor gave me permission to fish all 3 of his ponds, might hafta try 'em out this evening...



Nobody said anything about cheekun Quack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mz. T gonna get to go this year?



Yes ma'am she has already gotten off for those days. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nobody said anything about cheekun Quack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2016)

I have yet to see a kuntry cheekun fry a steak.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes ma'am she has already gotten off for those days.


  Greg and Angela are coming too! 


Jeff C. said:


> I have yet to see a kuntry cheekun fry a steak.



AMEN!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Greg and Angela are coming too!
> 
> 
> AMEN!



 Ol greg is a funny dude.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2016)

Gotta run, y'all have a nice afternoon.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> You got it homo. Btw, she's headin to da mountains tomorrow with the gals, you goin with'em?



Heck yeah.....I'm super excited about our girls trip


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 19, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Heck yeah.....I'm super excited about our girls trip



don't forget to sweeng by and pick me up


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 19, 2016)

you got it!!  it's gonna be epic!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> don't forget to sweeng by and pick me up





hdm03 said:


> you got it!!  it's gonna be epic!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2016)

Feeling left out on the gal trip . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Feeling left out on the gal trip . .



Sorry bro....maybe next time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2016)

Two days in a row rained out on cutting the ol home place. 

At least I did get all the sticks/pine cones picked up and a tarp full of fresh pretty pine straw raked up to put in my landscape.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2016)

I get to stay home and babysit lil Everett tomorrow.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 19, 2016)

sounds fun


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 19, 2016)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2016)

crap


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> sounds fun



I enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2016)

mercy it just stormed here.   satellite cable was out over 10 minutes.   boomers and sparkly things with the rain


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2016)

like Chief I headed home early to try and get some of the mowing done.   not a lick was done


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Afternoon. Got some thunder rumbling, maybe it will bring some rain with it. Glad thisun is out of the way.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2016)

Prepping food for the grill . . BLD included.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> like Chief I headed home early to try and get some of the mowing done.   not a lick was done



Afternoon gobble, yep 2 days in a row now it's done that to me enough to shut me down, but not really enough rain to amount to a good soaking. The sun is out bright and hot here now, but I've got to head out in about an hour.



Moonpie1 said:


> Afternoon. Got some thunder rumbling, maybe it will bring some rain with it. Glad thisun is out of the way.



Afternoon Moon, headin to ATL in a while here for several hours.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Prepping food for the grill . . BLD included.



Feelin kinda left out on the steak and shrimp grilling with a BLD included.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2016)

Hmmmm..... wonder what happened to sinclairs thread?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2016)

Chief, I just looked and it rained a little over an inch in about 45 minutes.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Poof? Sounds like you got it going on today Quackbro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, I just looked and it rained a little over an inch in about 45 minutes.



Dang, all I've been getting is just enough to wet everything good and shut me down.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, all I've been getting is just enough to wet everything good and shut me down.



yep, I am drowning ducks here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2016)

Rumbling and darkening up here again. I guess I'll be heading into the nightmare into downtown in it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2016)

Y'all have a good evening, going to grab a bite to eat before I go.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2016)

Evening kids


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Safe traveling Jeff. Howdy Bloodbro, you getting ready to head in?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Safe traveling Jeff. Howdy Bloodbro, you getting ready to head in?



Just getting here! Werky Werky!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchaya'll havin fo dinna ??  Left ova Zulu for me.



Stuffed Poke chops from the Lodge, Grilled portabella shrooms, and salad


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Stuffed Poke chops from the Lodge, Grilled portabella shrooms, and salad



Pics or yous a liya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2016)

Mornin blood, gobble, Moon, EE, the usual suspects. 

Good Night too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2016)

its anuther bran new unused saderdy mornin!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2016)

'Tis a saterdee and the coffee is brewed


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 20, 2016)

Glad to see you made it home in one piece Jeff. Morning Gobble, Blood, EE, Miggy and Cramer. Thanks for he coffee Gobble.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 20, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Blood, Jeffro (tired after working and should be sound asleep now), Gobblin, Moon and to rest of the weekend crew of the driveler nation. 

I had an eye doctor appointment at 9:30 AM yesterday morning for a much overdue check-up.  Thankfully everything went well except after dilating my eyes, I could not see for the rest of the day.  I had to use two sets of those shaded lens along with my glasses to see to drive home.  Everything was so bright that it was after 6 PM last night before my blue eyes were getting half-way back to normal as the pupils were as big as a dime until then.  I looked more like a "zombie look" with these huge black pupils every time that I checked it in the mirror.  I stayed home the rest of the day and last night so that I wouldn't scare anybody in the process.  

Gobblin, thanks for the coffee as I need some to get my heart "jump-started" this morning.

I am going up the country this morning and checking my cameras and hopefully will be installing some more cameras if I have enough time today.


Oh, before I forget, if you get some time, check out a thread about "the deer just loving my camera" over in the Trail Cameras Forum.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 20, 2016)

Good report at the eye doctor EE. They aren't camera shy for sure.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2016)

EE, don't forget your rubber boots and umbrella

morning moonbro


----------



## cramer (Aug 20, 2016)

Morning Moon, EE, Gobbles, Nite shift folk and everybody else.

I'm trying to be quiet, sose I don't wake da Chief.
He was up all nite.

Can't wait to see what BOG is cooking up today 
Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2016)

Home at last, home at last, thank God I'm home at last!


----------



## cramer (Aug 20, 2016)

Where ewe Ben BOG?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2016)

cramer said:


> Where ewe Ben BOG?



Bet he was on the roof watching the sky.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2016)

cramer said:


> Where ewe Ben BOG?



Been werkin...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 20, 2016)

Time to unwind Blood. Maybe a porch brew?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Time to unwind Blood. Maybe a porch brew?



Yes Sir.... Im about ready to wet a hook with you!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2016)

Mornin again fellows,wish I was still asleep.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2016)

No fishin today, Moon?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 20, 2016)

Got a trip planned for tomorrow Jeff. Got a few projects in the works for today. I'm ready Blood, you just have to get a day off!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Got a trip planned for tomorrow Jeff. Got a few projects in the works for today. I'm ready Blood, you just have to get a day off!



10-4, I forgot all about babysitting lil Everett today. MizT is gone and daughter went to work, so I know what I'm doing for the next 5 hrs.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2016)

just killed fireant mound that have popped up with all the rain.   Sure is humid outside but it is just a little cooler.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> just killed fireant mound that have popped up with all the rain.   Sure is humid outside but it is just a little cooler.



Very few fire ants, but wrapped up in Argentines. That is why I don't have many fire ants. I believe I'd rather have the fire ants, I can keep them at bay and they don't come in the house.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2016)

Finally got Everett back to sleep after feeding him.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2016)

Weekly dose of fresh flowers. Did you get yours Thursday Mud?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 20, 2016)

Morning Mrs. H. Just came in to cool off a bit.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2016)

My weekend to work.  Gotta 8hr MSHA meeting Tuesday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2016)

Busy day car shopping. Finally found one. Hope it's as good as my Honda.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2016)

^^^^ sideways . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2016)

Whewwwwyyyy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2016)

It rains the sun comes out it rains the sun comes out


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It rains the sun comes out it rains the sun comes out





Same here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It rains the sun comes out it rains the sun comes out



Same here. I really liked the top down on the GTO.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2016)

Kang Quack!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2016)

H22 floating in the pool and it's thundering. I said what do I do if you get struck by lightning. He said, call Cody.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 20, 2016)

Got two racks of ribz on da egg. Just fixed first BLD. Sounds like it's gonna storm. Brang it on! The goat is sweet Mrs. H! Howdy Quackbro and Gobble. Hope H22 don't get shocktacuted!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2016)

Evening Mbro !!  Headed in shortly, hopefully we won't get flooded.   Hava BLD for me !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2016)

Hey Moonie. Chris said hey too. BLD here too with some good ol hamburgers going ont he grill later.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2016)

Hiny draggin this evening!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2016)

chili relanjos casserole here.  grew the peppers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2016)

Rained here again sometime this afternoon, but I was knocked out after 4 hrs of sleep and 6 hours of baby sitting Everett.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 20, 2016)

Sounds good Mrs. H and GW. Tell Chris hey back fer me. Dang Blood, let Drunkbro carry the load tonight.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 20, 2016)

Good to see you getting some much needed rest Jeff. Knocked out a few things around the house today. Me and Mz R will be tormenting them catfish in the morning. Hope they co-operate.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 20, 2016)

*Ribz.*

2 racks of ribz and a BLD. Unrolled em, wrapped and waiting on the moppin sauce. Thanks again Quackbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2016)

Yessir Moon, babysitting wore me out. I bet them squealers are getting in line now. Man that looks good, reckon daughter and I will try to kill off the homemade sloppy joes tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2016)

My 3 generation deer family is here feeding under the pear tree,one yearling doe missing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Same here. I really liked the top down on the GTO.


I wanna see you driving it wit yo top down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wanna see you driving it wit yo top down.



In the Winter...with a drizzle.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 20, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Stuffed Poke chops from the Lodge, Grilled portabella shrooms, and salad





blood on the ground said:


> Pics or yous a liya!


You prolly wouldn't wanna see it right now!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2016)

happy sunday


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2016)

Hamboogrz on da grill!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Hamboogrz on da grill!



charcoal or propane?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2016)

toasted bun?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2016)

ketchup or mustard?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2016)

cheddar?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2016)

fresh maters?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2016)

coffee to wash it down?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2016)

^^^ yes I did


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Morning Blood and Gobble. I sure need the coffee this morning, thanks. Me and Mrs. Moonpie are headed to the lake this morning. Them catfish better beware! TTYL.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> ^^^ yes I did



Wrong way. It's vvv on my screen.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2016)

Mernin boys!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin boys!



Tell Ms. BOG to get that outfit on. I'll be there for breakfast soon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell Ms. BOG to get that outfit on. I'll be there for breakfast soon.



10 fo bro!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2016)

morning miggy and bog


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning miggy and bog



Mernin Professor.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Professor.



Are you keeping an eye on the gulf?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Are you keeping an eye on the gulf?



You don't keep up with the Met Shack huh?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2016)

just saw the post #29 in the WWthread


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Are you keeping an eye on the gulf?



Probably after the wife cooks him breakfus!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You don't keep up with the Met Shack huh?



Discretion says not to go into any shack without both eyes open.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> just saw the post #29 in the WWthread


Newsflash - That's not a real weather thread. 


blood on the ground said:


> Probably after the wife cooks him breakfus!





gobbleinwoods said:


> Discretion says not to go into any shack without both eyes open.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Discretion says not to go into any shack without both eyes open.



Miggy be inviting GW into the meat shack......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Miggy be inviting GW into the meat shack......



Monon.......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Miggy be inviting GW into the meat shack......



I sure didn't RSVP


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Monon.......



Between you and Quackbro.... I have learnt from the best!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Newsflash - That's not a real weather thread.



It is as reliable as the weather.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I sure didn't RSVP



Mmmm hhhmmmm


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Between you and Quackbro.... I have learnt from the best!



don't believe I would have admitted being there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> don't believe I would have admitted being there.



No come back to that


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> don't believe I would have admitted being there.



You didn't, but your secret is safe with us.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> No come back to that



All quiet at the donut factory?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2016)

Cooking a batch of tomato sauce.   Second one this year.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> All quiet at the donut factory?



Yes... All good! About to head to the house!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Cooking a batch of tomato sauce.   Second one this year.



Sounds good! Nice stove also!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 21, 2016)

Good Morning to "tired and overworked" Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, Miggy, and to all of the other driveler sleepyheads (like me this morning).

Coffee sounds good this morning for sure and tomato sauce smells good cooking too.  Thanks Gobblin for a double-header this early Sunday morning.

I just felt lazy this morning as the rain caught me in the woods yesterday afternoon and gave me an unexpected bath of sorts.  Got home late yesterday and couldn't find any entertainment on the tube either.  Just BORING last night, I tell you.  All of that added together gave me an incentive to sleep a couple of extra hours this morning instead.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Sounds good! Nice stove also!



The stove does cook!   At least what I put on it.

morning EE


----------



## cramer (Aug 21, 2016)

morning Miguel, Gobblin ,EE ,BOG, Moon & Chief 

I'll take my coffee sans tomato paste
Looks good though G and always thanks for the coffee


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2016)

Morning bro's !!  A very uneventful night at the chalk mines !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2016)

Mornin fellows


----------



## cramer (Aug 21, 2016)

morning Quack & Chief
Now we can get this party started


----------



## cramer (Aug 21, 2016)

Chief is going to look at a truck & Quack is going to scratch himself on briars


----------



## cramer (Aug 21, 2016)

Chief = I might have a mission for you later today


----------



## cramer (Aug 21, 2016)

Did Heed come back?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2016)

Mornin Cramer. Speaking of trucks my 20 yr old truck is starting to show its age.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2016)

cramer said:


> Did Heed come back?



Either Heed or Sig Saur.


----------



## cramer (Aug 21, 2016)

Ewe no hoo


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2016)

Maybe Quack can find me a truck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2016)

Going to try to get the rest of the grass mowed today when it dries. Got another shower yesterday afternoon and then again last night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Going to try to get the rest of the grass mowed today when it dries. Got another shower yesterday afternoon and then again last night.



have about .2 in the gauge this morning.    need to spray some grass killer when it dries out myself.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2016)

H22 said he went over budget at Wal-Mart, but it will be easier to put up on the beach while camping. Our old one is much better, but this will do for a quick fix. The older I get, the more  I like shade.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> have about .2 in the gauge this morning.    need to spray some grass killer when it dries out myself.



Ha, who'd a thunk it....rained out 3 days now. Jag and I were tag teaming it when the Scag walk behind started screaming a high pitch noise. I signaled him to kill it(cut throat) and he didn't know what I meant. Had to ride over to where he was and kill it. 

Recoil starter rope was hanging out. Figured I'd bring it down to the house and look at it and possibly repair it. Daggum starter clutch was broke. It started pouring down raining as I was about to jump back on the rider. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 said he went over budget at Wal-Mart, but it will be easier to put up on the beach while camping. Our old one is much better, but this will do for a quick fix. The older I get, the more  I like shade.



That'll work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



My nanner ain't dancin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2016)

The sun is shining bright again. I'm giving the grass time to possibly dry, but it's rumbling in the distanc again and getting closer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2016)

Evening all !!!  Tomorrow's ya'lls Monday !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Howdy everyone. Ended up with a decent mess of fish. Had to be towed in. Just had boat worked on last week. First time out and dang! Luckily a friend was fishing Nearby and drug us in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening all !!!  Tomorrow's ya'lls Monday !!!



Afternoon, they're all Monday's to me. 

Deer family is here feeding. Dang fawns still spotted.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2016)

Betcha Moonbro didn't catch nary a fish today . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Gonna warm up some of the ribz from last night and fix me a BLD!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Already got em cleaned and ready to freeze Quackbro. Me and Mz R caught a good mess before the boat crapped out!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Already got em cleaned and ready to freeze Quackbro. Me and Mz R caught a good mess before the boat crapped out!



Dang Moon, how'd y'all get back?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2016)

Reckon I'll go back to mowin, see if this rumbler bypasses me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Already got em cleaned and ready to freeze Quackbro. Me and Mz R caught a good mess before the boat crapped out!





Crap!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll go back to mowin, see if this rumbler bypasses me.



I'm just gonna wait til the HOA tells me I gotta mow, then I'm gonna scalp it to the ground and rake it up. I'm tired of it already this year.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening all !!!  Tomorrow's ya'lls Monday !!!


Yes. Yes it is. Bird smiley.


Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy everyone. Ended up with a decent mess of fish. Had to be towed in. Just had boat worked on last week. First time out and dang! Luckily a friend was fishing Nearby and drug us in.



Thank goodness for friends. Glad you got back ok.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm just gonna wait til the HOA tells me I gotta mow, then I'm gonna scalp it to the ground and rake it up. I'm tired of it already this year.



I think H22 is like Jeff. He cut front and back yard and lot today. HOA, what's that. Nevermind, I don't want to know.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think H22 is like Jeff. He cut front and back yard and lot today. HOA, what's that. Nevermind, I don't want to know.



HOA = Spawn of Satan. 

After the boy gradiates from that high school we're down sizin and moving east / northeast from here. Hopefully to a few acres and smaller crib.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> HOA = Spawn of Satan.
> 
> After the boy gradiates from that high school we're down sizin and moving east / northeast from here. Hopefully to a few acres and smaller crib.



Good plan. I have no idea why my parents built a three story home after raising 4 kids in a 3 bedroom one bath house. But, I will never complain about it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2016)

Fried salmon patties, smashed red taters, peas, sweet kone.


I gotz to get back on my diet, gone from 215 back to 220.   Worked to hard to lose it.


Ya'll have a great Sunday afternoon !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2016)

I liked that little house much more.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good plan. I have no idea why my parents built a three story home after raising 4 kids in a 3 bedroom one bath house. But, I will never complain about it.


More room for hanky panky. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Fried salmon patties, smashed red taters, peas, sweet kone.
> 
> 
> I gotz to get back on my diet, gone from 215 back to 220.   Worked to hard to lose it.
> ...



Man that sounds good. Have a good one Quack.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fried salmon patties, smashed red taters, peas, sweet kone.
> 
> 
> I gotz to get back on my diet, gone from 215 back to 220.   Worked to hard to lose it.
> ...



Sounds good! Grilled pork loin with broccoli casserole, leveled eggs and sweet white corn on da cob.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> More room for hanky panky.
> 
> 
> Man that sounds good. Have a good one Quack.



Dang Miggy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2016)

Got the 4 oclock shower again this afternoon.  4 days in a row.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Yeah I'm glad they were close. Been teaching him how to read his depth finder on deep offshore stuff. We caught em 35 to 40 ft deep today. It's fun to see someone put it together and the light goes off in their head. Took my neighbor and his wife a good mess. He said they would never see dark!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 21, 2016)

SEND RAIN 

3 Fires broke  out this afternoon, 2 of them south of Spokane and the 3rd one is east of me and already over a 1000 acs. Winds at a steady 25 but with gusts way over 30 + lucky it's blowing out of the southwest. Bad news is it's jumped the Spokane River ( that a pretty long jump) but not headed our way but it's got me on my toes for sur. Some clouds have moved in and temp has dropped somewhat but don't feel like any rain.  Looking east from the house...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2016)

Dang Mike, hate to hear it. Glad they're way off.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> SEND RAIN
> 
> 3 Fires broke  out this afternoon, 2 of them south of Spokane and the 3rd one is east of me and already over a 1000 acs. Winds at a steady 25 but with gusts way over 30 + lucky it's blowing out of the southwest. Bad news is it's jumped the Spokane River ( that a pretty long jump) but not headed our way but it's got me on my toes for sur. Some clouds have moved in and temp has dropped somewhat but don't feel like any rain.  Looking east from the house...



hope you get rain soon bro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2016)

sending rain to LML

Well the coffee is finally brewed this morning.   I kept rolling over.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 22, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

I surely hope that some of you got some sleep during the night because somebody must have gotten mine as I didn't get very much at all.  

For whatever reason, I went to bed really late and now I am really tired this morning instead.

I am doing a "Rain Dance" for our NorthWest friend, LML Mike in hopes that he gets lots of rain to help put out the terrible fires in his area of the world.

Gobblin, hopefully your fresh brewed coffee will help me begin to function this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hope it stays away from you Mike, gonna do a little rain dance for you. Morning Gobble , EE and Blood. Thanks for the go juice Gobble. Time to start this week off and get started.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 22, 2016)

Moon, are your arms tired from pulling in all of those catfish this weekend?  Interesting minds want to know?????

OH, what happened to your boat???????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2016)

Mernin boys. Gonna be in Suwanee most of the day today. Anybody else gonna be in that area?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2016)

morning miggy

not me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning miggy
> 
> not me!



Well, I lit the fuse to the fireworks over in the deer hunting forum just a second ago. You wanna have some good reading then just go to the "holy smokes batman" thread over there. I basically called em a bunch of winder lickin, mouth breathin inbreds.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 22, 2016)

EE we caught a good mess. Mrs R caught the biggest one for the day. Boat is still acting up. Hard to crank and won't idle. Gonna take it back let them check it out again. Had to get a friend that was fishing nearby tow us in. Not a happy very happy camper! Hope everyone has a good Moanday! Morning Miggy, you stirred the pot pretty good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> EE we caught a good mess. Mrs R caught the biggest one for the day. Boat is still acting up. Hard to crank and won't idle. Gonna take it back let them check it out again. Had to get a friend that was fishing nearby tow us in. Not a happy very happy camper! Hope everyone has a good Moanday! Morning Miggy, you stirred the pot pretty good.



Mernin Moonpie. Run you a quart of white lightnin through that motor. It'll straighten right up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2016)

Mornin fellows


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin fellows



Mernin grass slave.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin grass slave.



Ain't that the truth, can't get a break on these showers to get it all done either. Glad for the rain though.

Mornin Amigo.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2016)

Morning bro's !!!  



Maaaaaaaan, I'm dreading tomorrow.  8hrs of MSHA meeting, this is my 30th year.  What can they possibly tell me that I don't already know ?? 


Well at least we get a free dinner out of it, fried cheekun, baked cheekun, salat, macncheese, and the absolute best tater casserole I've ever had.   Gonna skip the macncheese and taters and dubble up on salat.



Mebbe . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning bro's !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I hear ya Quackbro, dang that's a lonnnng meeting.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2016)

Mernin...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2016)

Mernin blood....sup?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin...



Howdeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin blood....sup?



Not much... Getting kinda tired after all these work days with no time off... 13 mo ta go!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2016)

Morning errybody. Today is my Monday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdeeeeeeeeeeeeee



That's way too much at the moment... How about a little Mernin BOG!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> That's way too much at the moment... How about a little Mernin BOG!



Too late. 

Jis deal wif it cupcake.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Too late.
> 
> Jis deal wif it cupcake.


 I thought it was "Buttercup"............. 

 Mernin!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning bro's !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Quackster, 

The FREE lunch sounds good BUT who knows, your bosses may be able to teach you a bunch more ultra, slick, extreme Nekkid Twister moves !!!!!  They might even double you pay rate too !!!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 22, 2016)

Top of the "middle of the morning" to you Miggy, Jeffro, Mud, and Keebs.

Did any of ya'll get the license plate of the truck that ran over me earlier this morning.  Shortly after getting up, I started to feel just miserable including dizziness, diarrhea, and just feeling somewhat weak.  I finally took a shower but I still feel terrible.  I need to get some work done today but I can't do it now unfortunately.  Maybe, I need to go back to bed for a couple of hours and hope this stuff goes away soon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Too late.
> 
> Jis deal wif it cupcake.






This coming from a man that sits in his AC Tahoe and directs his brother Messicans . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This coming from a man that sits in his AC Tahoe and directs his brother Messicans . .



You know nothing of what you speak chalk boy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You know nothing of what you speak chalk boy.






Trade places/salaries ???  Taho buoy ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2016)

Always thought they sang this song about me . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 22, 2016)

Well mornin folks we're still around and safe but like double E I didn't sleep real well last night and I feel it this morning heck my back hurts and I haven't don a darn thing . The Hart Road fire has grown to around 10,000acs  once it jumped the Spokane river. Lots of level 3 evacs ( GET OUT NOW) still in effect   Talk at ya in a while got some friends in that direction so think I'll cruise into town and see what I can find out.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Always thought they sang this song about me . . .



Why Quack in my younger (much younger) days we use to go over to State Line Idaho to this bar that Elvin Bishop played in  as just a bar band before he got famous and get a little Rowdy and Drunk and dance  on the tables with my ROWDY FRIENDS  

Funny I kind of remember some of it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Well mornin folks we're still around and safe but like double E I didn't sleep real well last night and I feel it this morning heck my back hurts and I haven't don a darn thing . The Hart Road fire has grown to around 10,000acs  once it jumped the Spokane river. Lots of level 3 evacs ( GET OUT NOW) still in effect   Talk at ya in a while got some friends in that direction so think I'll cruise into town and see what I can find out.





Prayers for ya bro !!! 




LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Why Quack in my younger (much younger) days we use to go over to State Line Idaho to this bar that Elvin Bishop played in  as just a bar band before he got famous and get a little Rowdy and Drunk and dance  on the tables with my ROWDY FRIENDS
> 
> Funny I kind of remember some of it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2016)

Here ya go bro . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2016)

Holy Cow....bout got over heated workin on the old tin barn, Jag too. Just coolin down for now, too hot to eat anything at the moment.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Top of the "middle of the morning" to you Miggy, Jeffro, Mud, and Keebs.
> 
> Did any of ya'll get the license plate of the truck that ran over me earlier this morning.  Shortly after getting up, I started to feel just miserable including dizziness, diarrhea, and just feeling somewhat weak.  I finally took a shower but I still feel terrible.  I need to get some work done today but I can't do it now unfortunately.  Maybe, I need to go back to bed for a couple of hours and hope this stuff goes away soon.








BUT JUST IN CASE.................


























LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Well mornin folks we're still around and safe but like double E I didn't sleep real well last night and I feel it this morning heck my back hurts and I haven't don a darn thing . The Hart Road fire has grown to around 10,000acs  once it jumped the Spokane river. Lots of level 3 evacs ( GET OUT NOW) still in effect   Talk at ya in a while got some friends in that direction so think I'll cruise into town and see what I can find out.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2016)

Computer down most of the day.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Well mornin folks we're still around and safe but like double E I didn't sleep real well last night and I feel it this morning heck my back hurts and I haven't don a darn thing . The Hart Road fire has grown to around 10,000acs  once it jumped the Spokane river. Lots of level 3 evacs ( GET OUT NOW) still in effect   Talk at ya in a while got some friends in that direction so think I'll cruise into town and see what I can find out.


 Stay safe.


Jeff C. said:


> Holy Cow....bout got over heated workin on the old tin barn, Jag too. Just coolin down for now, too hot to eat anything at the moment.


Ya'll stay safe too. Water is your friend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Stay safe.
> 
> Ya'll stay safe too. Water is your friend.



Yes ma'am!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2016)

Water ???  Whaaaaaaaaa???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2016)

slow day in driveler world.

guess I didn't get enough caffeine in ya'll this morning.   I will do better tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> slow day in driveler world.
> 
> guess I didn't get enough caffeine in ya'll this morning.   I will do better tomorrow.



Was finally able to finish up mowing the old home place gobblein. Man, that place has got wayyyyy too much grass. All cut up and sectioned with bookoo obstacles everywhere.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2016)

Can't believe how dusty one particular area was after showers for 3-4 straight days and a couple evenings too.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 22, 2016)

Evening Gobble,Jeff ,Mrs H and Quackbro. Go cool off Jeff! Hope the fire stays away from you Mike!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2016)

At da girls sawfball game.... It's hot outside!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Gobble,Jeff ,Mrs H and Quackbro. Go cool off Jeff! Hope the fire stays away from you Mike!



I'm on it like white on rice Moonbro.




blood on the ground said:


> At da girls sawfball game.... It's hot outside!



Yes it is bloodbro. Shadows have gotten long enough to go tinker with a little more barn repair though.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2016)

10-4 on the long shadows.   Spent time in the garden picking maters, cukes, and green beans.  Then staked the pepper plants back up from where they had blown over.

Sprayed weeds.   

done fo the evening.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 10-4 on the long shadows.   Spent time in the garden picking maters, cukes, and green beans.  Then staked the pepper plants back up from where they had blown over.
> 
> Sprayed weeds.
> 
> done fo the evening.



Productive evening gobblebro. I got the barn tin patched to the point it won't be flapping in the wind for now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2016)

Showered and piggin out on Lazonya.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2016)

nobody onda playgroun anymo!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2016)

Turkey breast with broccoli casserole


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2016)

Sounds good BOG...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2016)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2016)

Captured the flag!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Morning Blood. No one to play with? Drunkbro didn't keep you company during the night? How long before a day off?  Maybe Gobble will be along shortly with the coffee. EE have you shaken the crud yet?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 23, 2016)

eye CensoredCensored chekkin en

with strong coffee today


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 23, 2016)

Chief was productive last night.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 23, 2016)

Good Morning Blood, Moonpie, Gobblin and to all of the sleeping drivelers this morning as well.

Moon, thankfully, as the day progressed yesterday, I started feeling much better.  I'm not sure just what the real culprit was but I was glad for it to leave me alone so that I could at least get a little bit of stuff accomplished yesterday afternoon anyway.


Blood, how did the softball game come out last night????  That does bring back lots of memories for me as my late wife and I attended every one of our Daughter's high school softball and soccer games all over the place from Savannah to Dublin to Jekyll Island to all over the Augusta area.  We were the only parents that traveled to all of her games.

Thanks Gobblin's for your STRONG coffee to help me get fully awake.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks for the coffee GW. Chief always has something going on. Glad you weathered the storm EE. Sounds like Blood was lonely up in here last night.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Thanks for the coffee GW. Chief always has something going on. Glad you weathered the storm EE. Sounds like Blood was lonely up in here last night.




I think that Blood was mighty lonely last night too.  Drunkbro must have been asleep all night.  He might need to borrow Quack's CMCharlie for a while to keep him company.  Of course, when CMC eats turkey or chicken and broccoli, he does have a tremendous amount of really bad "GAS" !!!!!!   Rumor is that it is worse than that "mustard gas" during WWII !!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 23, 2016)

I really do think that it is time for our friend, Jeffro, to take a much needed vacation of sorts as he has been working himself to death lately.  Heck, I want him to still be around for about another 70, 80, maybe 100 more years or so !!!!  Dang if he ain't like the Energizer Bunny as he just keeps going, going, going, going etc, etc, etc, etc.  Even batteries need a rest from time to time.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2016)

Morning boys! It's was a uneventful night.... DB was zapped and slept most of the night! 
Softball game didn't turn out so great ... No big  W !


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2016)

Morning peeps ~~~


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2016)

Moanin kids.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Morning Quackbro, Jeff and Nuge. What's on the agenda for today Jeff? I know you got something in the works! Try to stay hydrated and pace yourself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2016)

Just saw the first sign of Fall here. Huge flock of black birds coming off the roost and flying south. 

In the Fall they do this everyday and come back to that same roost every evening.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro, Jeff and Nuge. What's on the agenda for today Jeff? I know you got something in the works! Try to stay hydrated and pace yourself.



I've got to get Jag to work first, then go by brothers and pickup some wooden fence panels that he took down. I'm going to put them up to screen off some stuff from view. Only 3-8 ft panels and 4 posts.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2016)

I do have a big double door on the barn that isn't used any longer and it is falling down, going to just wall it off. Going to need a good long creosote post about 8" in diameter for that though.

Wonder if Tractor Supply sells them?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I do have a big double door on the barn that isn't used any longer and it is falling down, going to just wall it off. Going to need a good long creosote post about 8" in diameter for that though.
> 
> Wonder if Tractor Supply sells them?





Check with your local EMC or Ga Power headquarters. They usually have some old stuff they changed out, and some sections are still good. And it`ll probably be free. I don`t think creosote is still on the market, since everything is now pressure treated. 

If you were down this way, I could probably fix you up with what you need.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Check with your local EMC or Ga Power headquarters. They usually have some old stuff they changed out, and some sections are still good. And it`ll probably be free. I don`t think creosote is still on the market, since everything is now pressure treated.
> 
> If you were down this way, I could probably fix you up with what you need.



Yep. Use to, when a crew was changing out poles, they'd drop off the old one for you. As for creosote!!! Those splinters are the spawn of satin himself and will put fire in your veins like nothing else. Been there, done that, got the t-shirt.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2016)

Diggin that avatar Miggy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2016)

morning,

Old creosote poles cut up for corner posts=last another 100 years
New post = junk compared to the old ones.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Morning Miggy and Mud. You having a porch brew this morning Bloodbro?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Diggin that avatar Miggy!


Thanks bro.


mudracing101 said:


> morning,
> 
> Old creosote poles cut up for corner posts=last another 100 years
> New post = junk compared to the old ones.


You ever spike out of one due to sheet rot and take the quick way down you'd change your opinion.


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Miggy and Mud. You having a porch brew this morning Bloodbro?


Mernin Moonbro.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Miggy and Mud. You having a porch brew this morning Bloodbro?



Absolutely.... Listening to a hen turkey yelp at the moment... Nice!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2016)

Mernin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2016)

Mornin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!



Who you grinin at?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Morning Keebsy and Mrs. H. Maybe you will have better luck with your computer today.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who you grinin at?


 Whatcha heard?


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebsy and Mrs. H. Maybe you will have better luck with your computer today.


 Hiya!
Lunch call............ deer cubed steak, gravy over rice............ not wild about this deer, don't know how they processed it or if maybe it was a buck, but it ain't my normal "good stuff".


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Check with your local EMC or Ga Power headquarters. They usually have some old stuff they changed out, and some sections are still good. And it`ll probably be free. I don`t think creosote is still on the market, since everything is now pressure treated.
> 
> If you were down this way, I could probably fix you up with what you need.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep. Use to, when a crew was changing out poles, they'd drop off the old one for you. As for creosote!!! Those splinters are the spawn of satin himself and will put fire in your veins like nothing else. Been there, done that, got the t-shirt.





mudracing101 said:


> morning,
> 
> Old creosote poles cut up for corner posts=last another 100 years
> New post = junk compared to the old ones.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> You ever spike out of one due to sheet rot and take the quick way down you'd change your opinion.
> Mernin Moonbro.



Well I'll be danged, can't believe I didn't think of this: 

Contractor for EMC was here yesterday and asked me how he could get a truck in behind my house to change out a pole my power and neighbors barn are supplied by. they are changing it out this Thursday mornin.

That should solve that problem, i gave him permission to come down an old road bed at the ol home place and cut up the hill behind the barn through my yard to get to it.

Btw, I won't be climbing it just using it for a center post in about a 14' wall up to the header to close off a big double door that's seen better days.

That part of the barn is over 50 yrs old with creosote posts that feel just as solid as when my Grandfather was adding all that on. We were up here from Louisiana on vacation and I was maybe 7 yrs old. Younger brother remembers it and said he thought he was about 5 yrs old.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2016)

BLD time !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 23, 2016)

I will second that motion! How was the big meeting Quackbro?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> I will second that motion! How was the big meeting Quackbro?





Actually it wasn't too bad.  I was sitting at the "trouble makers" table.  They made me move..


During a break, coupla doods walked down to the dock and got there buttz tore up by red wasp !!!  I happened to glance down there and saw 'em running like they were on fire, knew exactly what happened.   Kept easing up behind them during the meeting and going "BZZZZZZZZ..."


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 23, 2016)

It was a 13 hour one today.   My butt is worn out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It was a 13 hour one today.   My butt is worn out.



Yep, been a long day gobblein.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2016)

30 years ago today MizT and I took an oath.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> 30 years ago today MizT and I took an oath.





Dang Jeff been on trial for sumthin serious!!  Always thawt that he was a lil shady!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2016)

grab your cup


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 24, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Hump Day to you Blood, Gobblin, and the rest of the Driveler Nation.

Reading back, it looks like several of you fellows have been working much too hard lately.  I think that a couple of days off should be on the menu for ya'll just to let your body catch back up on the much needed rest factor.

Jeffro....Congratulations on the achievement of spending 30 years together with Ms T also.  


Now, I need to get this coffee cup filled with Gobblin's fresh brewed "waker-upper" this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2016)

Mernin Gobble, Eagle...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Morning EE, Gobble and Blood. Got a good rain yesterday at 31220.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2016)

morning EE, bloodbro, and moon.

no rain in 30055 yesterday


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Congratulations are in order for Jeff and Ms T. Good going!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2016)

Good morning blood, gobble, EE, and Moon. Thanks, it snuck up on us.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2016)

Wooo... My dawgs is hurtin an I'm tired tadeaf!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Wooo... My dawgs is hurtin an I'm tired tadeaf!



I can hear'em howlin from here, rest up bloodbro.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I can hear'em howlin from here, rest up bloodbro.



Me! Dude , you are a machine with all that work you been doing!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Well I'll be danged, can't believe I didn't think of this:
> 
> Contractor for EMC was here yesterday and asked me how he could get a truck in behind my house to change out a pole my power and neighbors barn are supplied by. they are changing it out this Thursday mornin.
> 
> ...





Jeff, when you get ready to set the pole, throw a couple of inches of crushed rock in the bottom of the hole. Paint the butt of the pole and up the sides to just above ground level with blackjack roofing tar, then set and tamp it good. It`ll be there when your Great Great Grandchilluns have chilluns.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Jeff, when you get ready to set the pole, throw a couple of inches of crushed rock in the bottom of the hole. Paint the butt of the pole and up the sides to just above ground level with blackjack roofing tar, then set and tamp it good. It`ll be there when your Great Great Grandchilluns have chilluns.



Will do Nic. I believe I've even go a bucket of roofing tar somewhere round here.

Man, I just got my butt whooped diggin a post hole for some fence panels I'm putting up as a small screened off area.

Brother gave me the fence panels already built. Two of them are 8'6", one is 5'6", and the smallest is over 4'.

I was just diggin the holes accordingly for the two 8'6" panels. Moved over to where I needed to be for the 3rd post and got into a rock. I had a big pry bar and couldn't dig it out, so I got a BIG chisel and small mall and still never got to the bottom or the side of that rock.

I decided to switch gears and move closer and use the 5'6" panel and danged if I didn't hit another one, unless it's the same rock/boulder. 

Hung a panel on first two posts and decided it was time for lunch. Havin some leftover Lazonya as we speak.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2016)

Where's the rest of the day walkers? 

Keebsy?

Miz TuTu?

Mud?

Homo?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 24, 2016)

here


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 24, 2016)

it be pretty slow in hera


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 24, 2016)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2016)

Mud, Keebs, and MizTuTu must have laid out today


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's the rest of the day walkers?
> 
> Keebsy?
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Mud, Keebs, and MizTuTu must have laid out today


 didn't realize I hadn't checked in!
I'm ready for a break from this mess!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Day walker reporting in. Howdy Jeff, Hdm03 and Keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2016)

Keebs said:


> didn't realize I hadn't checked in!
> I'm ready for a break from this mess!





Moonpie1 said:


> Day walker reporting in. Howdy Jeff, Hdm03 and Keebs.



Now we talkin......y'all take a break!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2016)

Might know y'all show up when I gotta go back to diggin holes.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2016)

OH. Hey! 


Been raining and cool here all day. Weather lady was all kinda RONG this mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OH. Hey!
> 
> 
> Been raining and cool here all day. Weather lady was all kinda RONG this mornin.



HEY.... No rain, but enjoying the overcast.

Now I gotta go back to work. Somebody say "hey" to Mud for me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2016)

Afternoon friends !!!  Back at it next 3 nights.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon friends !!!  Back at it next 3 nights.



Afternoon brotha.....you back at work tonight already?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2016)

Rained out finally, but not soon enough. Two different post holes 3' apart and hit big rock in both....couldn't even  with a chisel and big pry bar.

I did get about 10' area across the back roof at over hang temporarily repaired so it isn't leaking in the barn though. Got wet doing it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2016)

Been getting little showers off and on enough to shut me down on grass mowing for three days, but no rain to amount to anything.

While I was repairing the roof in the rain my phone alert was going off. Jag asked me what it was and I told him I don't know, probably an amber alert.

Turns out it was a flash flood warning for my area. Might know it with power company coming in here tomorrow with big trucks to change out pole I'm fed from.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2016)

Can't win for losing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon brotha.....you back at work tonight already?





Co-worker wants to swap out some time so he can attend a funeral.  Going in at 9 tonight and 5 tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Co-worker wants to swap out some time so he can attend a funeral.  Going in at 9 tonight and 5 tomorrow.



10-4, I was thinking you were supposed to be off.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Co-worker wants to swap out some time so he can attend a funeral.  Going in at 9 tonight and 5 tomorrow.



you got plenty of time to get yo drank on before going to work


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> you got plenty of time to get yo drank on before going to work


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2016)

Feels kinda weird going in 2 hrs late.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Feels kinda weird going in 2 hrs late.



I bet it does.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Feels kinda weird going in 2 hrs late.



better late than never.   





at least that applies to some actions.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2016)

Got home and went to work on putting up veggies and picking the garden.   Done with that for the evening but there are lots of ripening maters on the counter to deal with probably Friday.   Too ripe to leave on the vines and not ripe enough to can right now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2016)

Evening folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2016)

hey blood


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Evening folks!



Evening blood.



gobbleinwoods said:


> hey blood



Howdy gobblein.


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2016)

Chief,  what did you put on the barn roof to keep it from leaking?

evening H22


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


>







gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief,  what did you put on the barn roof to keep it from leaking?
> 
> evening H22



Gobble, I had about a 10' wide section of bad tin that was ripped up and blown off beyond the overhang letting rain and dripping right onto the horizontal boards on a back wall. 

Just so happens I had some never used 4' sections of new tin in the barn. For the time being I just slid those up under the existing tin temporarily. It worked, but I've got some wood to replace before making it permanent repair.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2016)

Time ta make da doenuts


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2016)

DB got Amazing Grace tuned up on the radio... The bag pipe version! It was Goo goo dolls yesterday!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 25, 2016)

quack needs a new puter at werk...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Time ta make da doenuts



Well then this coffee mug is for you


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2016)

For the hardcore caffeine addicts and you know who you are


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 25, 2016)

Good morning to you Blood, Gobblin (with no sleep) and to the rest of you drivelers this morning.


Gobblin, You just never cease to amaze me.  That's a first on a coffee cup complete with a donut holder for sure !!!!

I'd just be happy to get my regular cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2016)

I just pinched the palm of my hand with a pair of sidecutters while cutting up some copper wire.   Dang bad place to have a blood blister.  Especially at 5 AM


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I just pinched the palm of my hand with a pair of sidecutters while cutting up some copper wire.   Dang bad place to have a blood blister.  Especially at 5 AM



That's one of those pains that'll make you cuss and throw things.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 25, 2016)

Morning Blood, Gobble,EE and Miggy. Ouch Gobble!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's one of those pains that'll make you cuss and throw things.



And be reminded how careless you were every time you grab something for a few days.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2016)

morning moonbro


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 25, 2016)

mornin menz! about got thisan knocked out!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2016)

Mornin blood, gobblein, EE, Moon, Amigo. Power will be shut off for a few hours this mornin while the power pole is changed out. Glad it didn't rain too much for the big trucks coming in here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2016)

morning chief


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 25, 2016)

Moonpie you got any tips for catching catfish on Sinclair?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I just pinched the palm of my hand with a pair of sidecutters while cutting up some copper wire.   Dang bad place to have a blood blister.  Especially at 5 AM



Gobblin, there is an easy solution for your problem.  Just soak it in ice cold water for 5 minutes, then dry your hand off and proceed to mix 3 very stiff drinks of Appleton Overproof Rum 151 proof.  After drinking all three of them, the pain is eliminated and you can continue with the rest of your day with no problem.   OH, don't forget to set the alarm clock though !!!!   



ps:  Sorry but I couldn't help myself on this one even though I can feel that pain way over my way this morning.  Unfortunately, I have been in a situation such as this and it took a week or so for all of the discomfort to go away.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 25, 2016)

Good Morning to you Miggy, Moon, Jeffro, Fuzzy.  I see we have a "quorum" so we can conduct official business now !!!!  

I have been installing new Quantum batteries and programming 5 new trail cameras this morning and getting them ready to install in the woods hopefully Saturday.

Will catch back up later.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 25, 2016)

Morning Jeff. Glad it didn't rain too much and create problems for you. Fuzzy we target the smaller eating size cats down around Bass's boat house. I just ride and watch my electronics and drop shot a big red worm.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 25, 2016)

What part of the lake is bass's boat house?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 25, 2016)

It's close to the lower end at the airport.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 25, 2016)

Deerz be J walking on every road this morning....


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 25, 2016)

Almost fish in time Moonbro


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 25, 2016)

Morning day walkers


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 25, 2016)

It sure is Blood, can't wait. You counting the days?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2016)

mernin..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> quack needs a new puter at werk...





They're in the process of upgrading everything including new satellites.


14hr night coming up ..


Oh, and good morning bro's !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2016)

Keebs said:


> mernin..........



Heyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They're in the process of upgrading everything including new satellites.
> 
> 
> 14hr night coming up ..
> ...



I'm pulling many, many days in a row.... The wife should prosper!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 25, 2016)

Morning Quackbro and Keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2016)

Got an Army of contractors and EMC crews with multiple bucket trucks, service trucks, etc., doin their thing with the change out. Big ol nice new pole they installed, still transferring everything so no power for now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!





blood on the ground said:


> I'm pulling many, many days in a row.... The wife should prosper!





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro and Keebs.





Jeff C. said:


>


    stoooopid roosters, I mean rosters, people oughta name their kids mo betta........... lawd have mercy at the names!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2016)

Hey!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2016)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 1 (1 members and 0 guests)
mrs. hornet22


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 25, 2016)

Hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2016)

Keebs said:


> stoooopid roosters, I mean rosters, people oughta name their kids mo betta........... lawd have mercy at the names!



Give us a lil rundown on some of those names, please?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey!



 Hey!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Give us a lil rundown on some of those names, please?



And please tell us how they are pronounced after you spell em.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2016)

Finally got power back on.  They didn't pull the old pole, just cut the top off of it. I wanted that pole.  

I know why though, it still had telephone attached to it. I don't get my internet from there anymore though, but neighbors barn had phone to it at one time, so they left it as is.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2016)

Dang. Didn't get the pole.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 25, 2016)

dang it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2016)

Sent my pre registration in for camping next week. 
Finally taking the Hornet's Nest on it's maiden voyage 1 year and 2 days after we bought it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sent my pre registration in for camping next week.
> Finally taking the Hornet's Nest on it's maiden voyage 1 year and 2 days after we bought it.



Fixin to do the same, going to check for any available sites for next year too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to do the same, going to check for any available sites for next year too.



We got beach side for next year. Finally got a camper small enough to fit in those sites.  Number 9 I think. 

Who's trucks are those


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2016)

Dagummit, dropped my truck off at shop today to have it checked out, don't remember my tag #.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We got beach side for next year. Finally got a camper small enough to fit in those sites.  Number 9 I think.
> 
> Who's trucks are those



Forgot the name of them, but they were a contractor out of Alabama. The 2 service trucks to the right were Jackson EMC.

Shoot, there was another big truck that had already pulled out and another service truck way to the left almost behind the barn.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2016)

Bet I don't get my truck back til Monday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Bet I don't get my truck back til Monday.



Look on your tag receipt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Look on your tag receipt.



I gotta find it first.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2016)

Wonder if it's in this file cabinet right next to me?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder if it's in this file cabinet right next to me?



Probably so. With the tax records for next year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Probably so. With the tax records for next year.



MizT's filing method leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2016)

For example, I just found the title to MizT's car along with another title of a car we used to own, sold, and was stolen from the party we sold it to several weeks later. I never signed the title over to him because he still owed me $500.00.

But, no truck title in that file.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2016)

Afternoon all !!!  Fixing to head in.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 25, 2016)

Hey! Sup Gobble?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2016)

howdy moon,   just came on home today as I was hard at it early this morning.    Sure got to be a scorcher today.   Day 68 I believe above 90 this year.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2016)

Oh and to make EE proud I am doing a load of laundry in addition to reading, typing on computer and tv on in background.   



Probably not concentrating real hard on any of them.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 25, 2016)

Black beans and rice... Boiled cabbage... No sleep for Drunkbro!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 25, 2016)

Evening Blood. Sounds like a pretty potent combo!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2016)

toot it to him blood

moon what plans do you have for the weekend?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 25, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Blood. Sounds like a pretty potent combo!





gobbleinwoods said:


> toot it to him blood
> 
> moon what plans do you have for the weekend?



What ever do y'all mean?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2016)

Evenin folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2016)

keep it real Chief


----------



## GAX (Aug 25, 2016)

hmmmm....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keep it real Chief



Doin my best gobblein.....



GAX said:


> hmmmm....



Heard dat.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 25, 2016)

GAX said:


> hmmmm....



Where have you been??


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 25, 2016)

Sup


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 25, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Sup



12 hours for the next three days...........Still trying to get used to working weekends again!!

The days off during the week are kinda nice though!!


----------



## Big7 (Aug 25, 2016)

Miami Vice shootin' some "matters" right now.

Sonny and Ricardo always get the bad guy(s)


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 26, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> 12 hours for the next three days...........Still trying to get used to working weekends again!!
> 
> The days off during the week are kinda nice though!!



I miss the 2/3 schedule! Easy to get a week off and not use much vacation!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 26, 2016)

Chicken and rice


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 26, 2016)

Good Friday morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2016)

So true moonbro

can you smell the smell?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 26, 2016)

good news, good news... I get a weeken off finlee!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> good news, good news... I get a weeken off finlee!!!!



Going to mow the grass?     



It has been awhile so enjoy it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> good news, good news... I get a weeken off finlee!!!!



Where we goin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Where have you been??



Apparently he's been "hmmmmm-ing" a lot.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where we goin?



To deer camp I hope....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 26, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> good news, good news... I get a weeken off finlee!!!!









Me too !!! 

Wife's headed to Tybee for our nieces 21st birthday.  Just gonna be me and Susie.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2016)

Mornin youngins


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 26, 2016)

Morning Miggy,Blood, Quackbro and Jeff. Thanks for the coffee Gobble.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2016)

Howdy Moon. I pulled a major EE rollover this mornin.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 26, 2016)

They get all your power squared away? I've been battling a gout flare up since Monday. Missed Wednesday and Thursday from work. Thinking today was not a good descision! Had a guy tell me when his flares up it hurts for the bed sheet to touch it. Told him mine hurt to shine a flashlight on it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2016)

Feel nekkid without my truck, prolly going to cost an arm and a leg too....depending on what the "wa wa wa" noise is. Wheel bearings, axles, rear end?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 26, 2016)

Maybe it isn't too serious Jeff. Hoping for a good outcome.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> They get all your power squared away? I've been battling a gout flare up since Monday. Missed Wednesday and Thursday from work. Thinking today was not a good descision! Had a guy tell me when his flares up it hurts for the bed sheet to touch it. Told him mine hurt to shine a flashlight on it!



Yes sir, but as stated they left the old pole standing because it still had phone line attached.

Man I've heard about gout, but fortunately never have experienced it. Hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Maybe it isn't too serious Jeff. Hoping for a good outcome.




Well it will be 20 years this October since I took delivery of it....its been a good truck with nothing but normal wear and tear repairs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 26, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> They get all your power squared away? I've been battling a gout flare up since Monday. Missed Wednesday and Thursday from work. Thinking today was not a good descision! Had a guy tell me when his flares up it hurts for the bed sheet to touch it. Told him mine hurt to shine a flashlight on it!




Know a coupla 'o guys with the gout, they swear a bed sheet will hurt 'em .  Claim alcohol makes it worse . . 

I think the "flashlight" story is kinda like yo fish catchin stories . . .





Jeff C. said:


> Feel nekkid without my truck, prolly going to cost an arm and a leg too....depending on what the "wa wa wa" noise is. Wheel bearings, axles, rear end?





Heck Chiefbro, could be a tire outta 'round ??  You've putta buncha $$$ in that truck over the years, you want me to help you find a newused one ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Know a coupla 'o guys with the gout, they swear a bed sheet will hurt 'em .  Claim alcohol makes it worse . .
> 
> I think the "flashlight" story is kinda like yo fish catchin stories . . .
> 
> ...



Heck yeah....by the time you find me one I could save up enough to pay cash $$$ for it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2016)

Got in a pile of em last night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Heck yeah....by the time you find me one I could save up enough to pay cash $$$ for it.






Good day/night bro's !!  14hrs done whupped me.


Hope you get some relief SOON Moonbro !!

Best of luck on yo truck Chief, get on out there and cut some grass !!  Hope Jag's feeling better ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2016)

Quackbro, I've spent wayyy less money on that truck than I would have on new truck monthly payments and losses when you drive one off the lot.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 26, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Got in a pile of em last night.





Who's the HAWT chic ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Got in a pile of em last night.



 What you going to do with'em? Fry, sautéed, sauce piquant? 




Hooked On Quack said:


> Good day/night bro's !!  14hrs done whupped me.
> 
> 
> Hope you get some relief SOON Moonbro !!
> ...




 Grass is all mowed. Jag is still complaining about stomach area and still putting ice pack on it.

Sleep well, Quack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who's the HAWT chic ??



I was "thinking" the same thing, but "knew" you would say it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who's the HAWT chic ??




That be Ben`s daughter, Miss Kayla.  She`s a Sweetheart.   




Jeff C. said:


> What you going to do with'em? Fry, sautéed, sauce piquant?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kissed em on top of the head and turned em loose. They can tell their younguns the Wooly Booger does have a kind heart.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> That be Ben`s daughter, Miss Kayla.  She`s a Sweetheart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10-4, I see you all trimmed up and not so Wooly at the moment. Mines about 3-4 inches long.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, I see you all trimmed up and not so Wooly at the moment. Mines about 3-4 inches long.




Yea, I can`t tolerate a long beard. This particular one is 28 years old, but The Redhead keeps it trimmed for me. I make up for it with my long hair.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, I can`t tolerate a long beard. This particular one is 28 years old, but The Redhead keeps it trimmed for me. I make up for it with my long hair.



Never really ever grew a beard until a couple years ago, but kept it short and groomed. I was surprised that the long beard doesn't bother me. Bothers MizT though, she doesn't care for it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mornin schweetie!

I reserved #1 last night. 

I tried to print pre registration for next week too, but never could.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> They get all your power squared away? I've been battling a gout flare up since Monday. Missed Wednesday and Thursday from work. Thinking today was not a good descision! Had a guy tell me when his flares up it hurts for the bed sheet to touch it. Told him mine hurt to shine a flashlight on it!


 My old boss used to have flare ups........... he would drink cherry juice and/or take cherry pills, it helped with the inflammation, good luck, hope you get some relief.


Jeff C. said:


> Feel nekkid without my truck, prolly going to cost an arm and a leg too....depending on what the "wa wa wa" noise is. Wheel bearings, axles, rear end?


 dang Chief!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


ditto on the , I'm ready to get this day over & done with!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2016)

Keebs said:


> My old boss used to have flare ups........... he would drink cherry juice and/or take cherry pills, it helped with the inflammation, good luck, hope you get some relief.
> 
> dang Chief!
> 
> ...


 

Mornin gal friend, better to get to the bottom of it now than while I'm pullin camper down the interstate next week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2016)

Can't seem to get motivated today myself.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin schweetie!
> 
> I reserved #1 last night.
> 
> I tried to print pre registration for next week too, but never could.



#1=last one available over a year out. 
I couldn't print mine either. Then I got a separate e-mail that was printable.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2016)

Ordered a bacon cheese biskit this morning. Got to work and it's some kinda fried meat. Country fried steak maybe FOR BREAKFAST. YUCK! 

Thank goodness I brought some Cheetos.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 26, 2016)

Morning Nic, Keebs and Mrs. H. I have been on the cherry juice for a few days and seems to be helping.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Nic, Keebs and Mrs. H. I have been on the cherry juice for a few days and seems to be helping.





Good luck with it. I had a fairly mild case of it in my right hand for a couple of months. It`s about settled down now. I thought it was bad arthritis, but my old doctor said it was gout.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> #1=last one available over a year out.
> I couldn't print mine either. Then I got a separate e-mail that was printable.



I did too, but still couldn't print it. 

I hit the "Print" command and it pulls up the Pre Registration form, but then no other Print command on the pre registration form itself. 

I'm going to piddle with it more today to make sure it isn't my printer.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I did too, but still couldn't print it.
> 
> I hit the "Print" command and it pulls up the Pre Registration form, but then no other Print command on the pre registration form itself.
> 
> I'm going to piddle with it more today to make sure it isn't my printer.



When I couldn't print the first one, I just copied it and pasted it in word. Then printed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2016)

Nicodemus is the Lizard Whisperer


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gal friend, better to get to the bottom of it now than while I'm pullin camper down the interstate next week.


 ya got that right!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Nic, Keebs and Mrs. H. I have been on the cherry juice for a few days and seems to be helping.


 good deal!


Nicodemus said:


> Good luck with it. I had a fairly mild case of it in my right hand for a couple of months. It`s about settled down now. I thought it was bad arthritis, but my old doctor said it was gout.


 How you doin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2016)

I don't have Word or Office on this computer. I had Office 365, but it conflicted with something on here, so I had to remove it.

I've got Wordpad, but it won't print it as it appears and won't print that barcode at the top of the page.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2016)

Guess I'm gonna have to get Word and Office. 

Printer is working fine though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't have Word or Office on this computer. I had Office 365, but it conflicted with something on here, so I had to remove it.
> 
> I've got Wordpad, but it won't print it as it appears and won't print that barcode at the top of the page.



I had to print the bar code on a separate sheet .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I had to print the bar code on a separate sheet .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2016)

MizTuTu and I are so technologically advanced.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2016)

Mud?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> MizTuTu and I are so technologically advanced.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hey Y'all!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2016)

Need a nap.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 26, 2016)

How was the GC?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 26, 2016)

nasty i bet


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 26, 2016)

mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> mud?



Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh. He's asleep.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> mud?



shhhhh....


GC was great.. 


Thanks Mrs. Hawtnet. Wake me up in 30


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2016)

Mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2016)

Mud. 


WAKE UP!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2016)

Ya'll have a good one!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll have a good one!



Take Care!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 26, 2016)

'Moan 7am.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm up!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2016)

Keebs said:


> How you doin?





I`m doing real good, Miss Keebs, I surely am. All I need is some cooler weather, hunting season, and my single shot rifles.  Love ya, Darlin!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2016)

Home on Friday and know it is time to start the weekend..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Moan 7am.



Thought you done pulled two, but that's what I get for thinkin.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 26, 2016)

Just pulled in myself Gobble. Going to eat with some friends later. Kick back time for now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Home on Friday and know it is time to start the weekend..





Moonpie1 said:


> Just pulled in myself Gobble. Going to eat with some friends later. Kick back time for now.



Welcome home fellows, kick back and relax for a few.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 26, 2016)

Believe I will take you up on that Jeff. EE is MIA, haven't heard a peep out of him all day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Thought you done pulled two, but that's what I get for thinkin.




No sir, this is my short week.





Moonpie1 said:


> Just pulled in myself Gobble. Going to eat with some friends later. Kick back time for now.





Finally, gotcha anudder gallon of Moppin Sauce !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 26, 2016)

I think there are some more squealers out in the freezer. How you like the breader bowl?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 26, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Believe I will take you up on that Jeff. EE is MIA, haven't heard a peep out of him all day.




He's prolly still looking for a missing sock that the dryer ate . . 





Moonpie1 said:


> I think there are some more squealers out in the freezer. How you like the breader bowl?





Awesome brother, thank you very much !!!  Gave the BPS one away.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2016)

Jag slept all day, and I haven't accomplished a dang thing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He's prolly still looking for a missing sock that the dryer ate . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine just up and walk out of the house.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2016)

EE will stop on the side of the road and pickup a stray sock.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2016)

just mixed up dough for a pizza.    

anyone coming?   might have to make another crust.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 26, 2016)

I figured you would like it. Good deal.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 26, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Believe I will take you up on that Jeff. EE is MIA, haven't heard a peep out of him all day.





Hooked On Quack said:


> He's prolly still looking for a missing sock that the dryer ate . .







Jeff C. said:


> EE will stop on the side of the road and pickup a stray sock.




Well I appreciate you guys being on the lookout for me because I have been on the lookout for myself for the past few days.  I've spent too much time this week with the doctors at the hospital.  A couple of times, I thought that I was going to have to get better to die.  The doctors checked me over inside and out and declared my heart to be strong and every other lab result looked great.  The big thing that they told me was that I wasn't pregnant after all.   Heck, I told them that I could have saved a bunch of money by telling them up front that I knew that because I haven't been even exposed in a coon's age !!!!  

Naw, the doctors actually think that I have gotten some type of "bug, "flue type bug" or whatever type bug this week as I have been so weak and dizzy at times that I couldn't function too well and I have not had enough energy to hardly do much of anything.  Workwise, I've been burning the candles at both ends and sometimes even in the middle lately.  My regular work just didn't get done this week though.  I would feel a little better for an hour or so and then go right back to freezing with chills, then 5 minutes later, I was burning up and sweating like a "hooker on the front row" of preaching service on Sunday morning.  

My doctors said that they have encountered a bug of this nature recently and it just had to run its course, and  hopefully, I should be better by the end of the weekend.   The good news is that I do feel better this afternoon and I am stronger for sure.  I told them that if it didn't get better soon, then I was going to "Plan B" to try and change my luck and it might even be cheaper that way too.   

I hope that all of you drivelers will have a good weekend and be safe out there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 26, 2016)

Hope you feel better soon Sockbro !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope you feel better soon Sockbro !!



X2...Hope you shake that mess soon EE.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> just mixed up dough for a pizza.
> 
> anyone coming?   might have to make another crust.



Wish I could make it gobble, homemade pizza sounds good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> just mixed up dough for a pizza.
> 
> anyone coming?   might have to make another crust.



Wish I had known earlier...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wish I had known earlier...



I didn't know until wife said 'will you make pizza crusts.' and it was on like donkeykong


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 26, 2016)

Dang EE! That doesn't sound like no fun! Glad you are starting to feel better and didn't have to resort to plan "B".


----------



## Big7 (Aug 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So true moonbro
> 
> can you smell the smell?




Like the Waffle House??

I likes dem' hash browns. Best on the planet.

They' meet(s) and meat(s) are goot' too..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2016)

BLT's were consumed here.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 26, 2016)

Got fires burning in all directions but so far nuttin threating the homestead  lots of smoke filters in and out of the canyon but hey it's FRIDAY for you working class folks so let's run thru the jungle


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Got fires burning in all directions but so far nuttin threating the homestead  lots of smoke filters in and out of the canyon but hey it's FRIDAY for you working class folks so let's run thru the jungle



I can dig it, LABXS. Glad the flames are staying afar.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 26, 2016)

And we all be BAD TO THE BONE


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I can dig it, LABXS. Glad the flames are staying afar.



You and me both Jeff got a new one started today to the south west but as long as the winds keep coming out of the north we should be cool


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 26, 2016)

Some rain would be nice weatherman said it's been over 3 weeks since we got anything so some COOL Water would be nice


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2016)

LML was rocking the tunes.    Hope the flames don't lick at your homeplace.

morning drivelers

the carafe will keep it warm


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 27, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you, Gobblin.  Have you finished up all of that pizza from last night yet?

Wow, that is a different type of coffee container for sure.  Are you sure that your fresh brewed will taste the same in that carafe or giraffe and have all of those great qualities of the true.....  Gobblin's Master Brew" for all of us drivelers??????  

To Northwest LML, I am trying my best to do a "rain dance" for you Mike because I don't want any of that beautiful country of yours to have a single blade of grass burned. 

I decided to get up half-way early to see if this crazy bug that I have has gone away yet so that I will be able to go up to the country and install five more new cameras today.  Gonna get me a little something to eat and decide here in a little while.  Just trying to get back some strength, I've drank enough water and Gatorade during the past several days to float a battleship and I hope that I can get this done today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2016)

EE,
Oh yeah the coffee tastes the same but stays hot without changing flavor.

Hope you can trot up to the country today.





maybe I should have chosen a different verb than trot.


----------



## cramer (Aug 27, 2016)

Morning Gobblin and EE
Glad your feeling better EE
Thanks for the coffee G - like the new giraffe


----------



## cramer (Aug 27, 2016)

maybe some leftover pizza for breakfast?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2016)

cramer said:


> maybe some leftover pizza for breakfast?



There is a little left 

morning cramer


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 27, 2016)

Good Saturday morning Gobble, EE and Cramer. Sure hope the fire stays away from Mike! Maybe you have the bug/crud in your rear view mirror EE. Got a little welding project for this morning. Gonna reposition a spare tire rack on a friends utility trailer. Thanks for the Java Gobble. Time to scare up some brekfus.


----------



## cramer (Aug 27, 2016)

Morning MP - maybe BOG is creating a driveler breakfast vittles extravaganza for us.
I'm hongry 2 to two and pbradley ain't sharing his Saturday morning breakfast


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE,
> Oh yeah the coffee tastes the same but stays hot without changing flavor.
> 
> Hope you can trot up to the country today.
> ...





cramer said:


> Morning Gobblin and EE
> Glad your feeling better EE
> Thanks for the coffee G - like the new giraffe





Moonpie1 said:


> Good Saturday morning Gobble, EE and Cramer. Sure hope the fire stays away from Mike! Maybe you have the bug/crud in your rear view mirror EE. Got a little welding project for this morning. Gonna reposition a spare tire rack on a friends utility trailer. Thanks for the Java Gobble. Time to scare up some brekfus.




Gobblin, thankfully the trots ended several days ago BUT this bug surely kicked me in the tail.  I do feel half-way decent this morning and I'm going to be leaving in a few minutes.

Good Morning to you Cramer and Moon.  Hope both of you will get things accomplished today as well.  Moon, I saw where you had a problem with gout recently and I wouldn't wish that on anybody.  Thankfully, I have never had it BUT I do know of several friends and relatives that have had it and it was SO painful to them.  Yes, I also heard that even a sheet touching their big toe hurt like crazy as well.

Will catch back up late this afternoon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2016)

Mornin gobblein, Moon, EE, Cramer. The coffee hitting da spot gobble.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2016)

Chief, morning

EE, I have talked with several other friends who have come down with the bug going round and it is a nasty one for sure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, morning
> 
> EE, I have talked with several other friends who have come down with the bug going round and it is a nasty one for sure.



Morning gobblein, hope I don't get anywhere near it.

EE, glad you feelin better.

Moon, I need me a welder. Had an old stick welder, but it fried, burnt up, something. 

Cramer probly chokin down on big breakfast spread right now.


----------



## cramer (Aug 27, 2016)

Morning Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2016)

Quack should be along shortly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2016)

How's it going on your side of the river Cramer?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2016)

Morning kids!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 27, 2016)

Morning Jeff and Blood. Quackbro is home alone, maybe later before he checks in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2016)

Walked in the laundry room and poured a scoop in Boudreaux's food bowl as usual this morning. He just stood there and looked at it, wouldn't eat, so I opened the back door figuring maybe he wanted out first. 

He ran out on the driveway and right back in to the food bowl, but just stared at it again. 

It had me puzzled and I realized his rug wasn't there on the floor he stands on to eat and thought maybe that's why. MizT had it hangin out over a deck rail airing it out, so I go get it and lay it down on the floor for him. He still just stares at it, but won't eat.

I'm thinkin something is wrong. I never did turn the light on in the laundry room, so I flipped it on trying to get convince him to eat when I noticed his food bowl appeared to be full to the top. I didn't dump that much in it.

On closer inspection I see that all his food is floating. Someone filled his food bowl with water and all of his dry food was just floating in it. 

No wonder he didn't want it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning kids!



What's for brekfuss, blood?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2016)

Hope it ain't floating in water.


----------



## cramer (Aug 27, 2016)

Chief musta had two too many beers and hit the rong bowl last nite.
Wash that dogs bowl out or get him another one.
.
I got into some poison ivey last week at the camp. 
Never had an issue with it before, but it's spreading up my arm today
Gonna douse it in bleach and go from there.
pbradley stood me up for breakfast this morning so I'm waiting on wifey to whip up one of her magical omelets
Works like a charm - spinach and mushroom with some sausage in it


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> What's for brekfuss, blood?



Just ran/walked 2 miles.. now I'm going to scramble some eggs and fry up some bacon!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 27, 2016)

Hey y'all!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Walked in the laundry room and poured a scoop in Boudreaux's food bowl as usual this morning. He just stood there and looked at it, wouldn't eat, so I opened the back door figuring maybe he wanted out first.
> 
> He ran out on the driveway and right back in to the food bowl, but just stared at it again.
> 
> ...





Max will just stare at his food sometimes. Then I realize he's not eating b/c he's waiting on fresh water.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2016)

Going to be a chin greasin tonight at the BOG ranch


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you, Gobblin.  Have you finished up all of that pizza from last night yet?
> 
> Wow, that is a different type of coffee container for sure.  Are you sure that your fresh brewed will taste the same in that carafe or giraffe and have all of those great qualities of the true.....  Gobblin's Master Brew" for all of us drivelers??????
> 
> ...




Sockbro's slowly recovering !!! 




Jeff C. said:


> Quack should be along shortly.




I'm here Chiefbro !!!  Finished detailing Dawns Yukon this morning and fixing to cook her breakfast..




Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!




Wellllllllll hello there !!!  You come here often ??? 





blood on the ground said:


> Going to be a chin greasin tonight at the BOG ranch





Daaaaaaaaang brother !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 27, 2016)

Boudreaux is not into cereal Jeff. Morning Mz Cricket how you been doing? Sounds good Cramer. What time do we eat Blood? Morning Quackbro. You off for the weekend?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Boudreaux is not into cereal Jeff. Morning Mz Cricket how you been doing? Sounds good Cramer. What time do we eat Blood? Morning Quackbro. You off for the weekend?



6:30 Moonbro! And you are more than welcome to come! Just come early so we can tailgate and pound some beers!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2016)

Breakfus


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2016)

Ok, I'm officially hungry now....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 27, 2016)

You are starting off the day right! Looks goot! Got several projects in the works today. Thanks for the invite though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2016)

Blueberry pancakes went down good.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 27, 2016)

Why Good mornin folks, got a pretty busy day planned. Rebecca and I will hit the Vintage Harvest again this year ( should have some pics to share) then off to the Grand Opening of the new railroad museum (more pics) then off to the Davenport/Lincoln county fair and then the rodeo to top off the day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Why Good mornin folks, got a pretty busy day planned. Rebecca and I will hit the Vintage Harvest again this year ( should have some pics to share) then off to the Grand Opening of the new railroad museum (more pics) then off to the Davenport/Lincoln county fair and then the rodeo to top off the day.



That's a busy day bro!! Better pack your 3 hitter of you will be in bad shape by tonight!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 27, 2016)

Sounds like fun Mike.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 27, 2016)

Just trin to get primed up for some big ole bulls


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 27, 2016)

Quack found those Crawford vids and yep he's BIG and funny


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 27, 2016)

Little feller snuck in but got caught on the trail cam. At least he's smart enough not to grow that 3rd point to make him legal   That black board to the right is my target so he's within range of the Hawkins 

Flop


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Quack found those Crawford vids and yep he's BIG and funny






My knee grow !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2016)

My hero. He went to turn the AC on in the camper before we took it to the beach. Didn't work. Worked last month when my niece stayed in it.  He fixed it, but he can never touch the thermostat again. He has some kinda electric stuff going on in his body. Maybe a linemen too long? Then he went to test the flash light. Didn't work. I turn it on first click.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2016)

^^^^^^^ Goot Lawd, we've gone from sideways, to upside down !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^^ Goot Lawd, we've gone from sideways, to upside down !!!



 least it's clear. Steady hands.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2016)

It aint upside down. You?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It aint upside down. You?





Mebbe . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It aint upside down. You?





Aint been to sleep all day, wife's done gone to Tybee, trying to round up some wimmenzzz.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Aint been to sleep all day, wife's done gone to Tybee, trying to round up some wimmenzzz.



Good luck with that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good luck with that.





$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good luck with that.





That's what Dawn said . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm looking forward to warmer weather.... Cold outside ain't it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2016)

This is the song I think of every time H22 touches anything electrical. Somethings happening here. What is aint exactly clear.  That's why he don't post. The computer freaks out when he touches it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm looking forward to warmer weather.... Cold outside ain't it!



Yeah me too blood, my sweat froze up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2016)

MizTuTu, I finally got my pre registration form to print from my phone and my computer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2016)

Got into tearin some ol rotten rough cut wood out of the barn, now I got 2 pieces that are givin me a fit. Then I gotta put new back in. Wasn't planning on doing this today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Got into tearin some ol rotten rough cut wood out of the barn, now I got 2 pieces that are givin me a fit. Then I gotta put new back in. Wasn't planning on doing this today.





You need a Messican, or a Knee Grow . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You need a Messican, or a Knee Grow . .



Gettin ready to hire someone in the near future, hopefully.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You need a Messican, or a Knee Grow . .



That's what I was thinking when H22 was fixing the camper AC. Quack woulda hired somebody. Thank heaven for country boys.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2016)

Kind of breezy today and started flapping that new tin I put up temporarily the other day to beat the rain. Knew it wouldn't last long like that, but wasn't expecting to have to do it today. Fortunately, I have just enough wood on hand because I've got no truck to go get more.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what I was thinking when H22 was fixing the camper AC. Quack woulda hired somebody. Thank heaven for country boys.



Probly gonna have to go get my truck out of the shop, can't even pull my camper out and check it out without my truck. Dropped it off Thursday mornin and haven't heard from them since.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2016)

Fixin to head back up to the barn and see if I can't knock it out at least to appoint where it isn't leaking and flapping in the wind.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 27, 2016)

Howdy Mrs. H, Blood, Mike, Quackbro and Jeff. Finished the welding project for my friend and a small one for me. Had to come inside to warm up. Tell H22 hey for me Mrs. H.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2016)

Quack watcin womans beach volleyball. We are too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Mrs. H, Blood, Mike, Quackbro and Jeff. Finished the welding project for my friend and a small one for me. Had to come inside to warm up. Tell H22 hey for me Mrs. H.



H22 said Hay! He thu with his chores. Now he's in the kitchen.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2016)

I went to sleep on da couch, Susie woke me up 'cause I was in her spot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I went to sleep on da couch, Susie woke me up 'cause I was in her spot.



Lol.... #blacklabsrule


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Mrs. H, Blood, Mike, Quackbro and Jeff. Finished the welding project for my friend and a small one for me. Had to come inside to warm up. Tell H22 hey for me Mrs. H.




Me too Moon, I was bout ya freeze ya deaf. Blood can have this cold weather.




mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 said Hay! He thu with his chores. Now he's in the kitchen.



Yeah tell MistaTuTu Hey for me to too two 2.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm done. Not finished, but done.

Needed Jag on a ladder helping me hold a board up in the rafters, wasn't happenin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2016)

Quack snoozin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2016)

^^^^ Yep, thought so.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 27, 2016)

Had to replace a boat trailer light. Ice in da coolers. Boat hooked up for an early departure. I'm done too Jeff. Blackened skrimp salad tonight. Right now it's a BLD. I always knew H22 had an electric personality!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2016)

Drank a little drank... Shmoke a little pork!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I went to sleep on da couch, Susie woke me up 'cause I was in her spot.



That would be so awesome. Not a care in the world. I'm bout to go to that place next week.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2016)

Home from Macon.   wheeeeeeee


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Home from Macon.   wheeeeeeee



And you made it back alive!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> And you made it back alive!!



I did but really didn't go into town just on the outskirts car shopping.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Drank a little drank... Shmoke a little pork!



I got so cold I had to get a cup of gobblein's left ova coffee.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 27, 2016)

Dang Gobble, you was close to me. Should have let me know you was in the area.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I did but really didn't go into town just on the outskirts car shopping.



Do you take back roads route gobblein?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Gobble, you was close to me. Should have let me know you was in the area.



Do you like car salesmen?   Would have been good to meet you finally



Jeff C. said:


> Do you take back roads route gobblein?



yep.   Shady Dale to Monticello to North Macon by BPS


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2016)

Just gotta get some UGA stickers on it.I feel sure it's sideways.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2016)

When you put G stickers on it---it will become sideways.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 27, 2016)

Back for a short break then off to the fair/rodeo 

Vintage Harvest was fun but the wind blew like crazy and kicked up a lot of dust. Got a few pics and a video that I'll post up tomorrow but I did find QUACKBRO a real TRUCK  I think it's a 1931 FORD


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 27, 2016)

Now these 2 two to too tutu are a little down on the horsepower seeins theys only 2 mule power but QUACK can haul the whole family and relates and the neighbors to the lake  Notice they come in a couple of colors


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 27, 2016)

Gobble, if you came in that way it was only 8 & 1/2 miles to our house. Maybe next time if you come back this way. Cart looks cool Mrs. H and its upright too. Nice pics Mike, Quackbro wants to know if them mules are stump broke? Evening Wy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Gobble, if you came in that way it was only 8 & 1/2 miles to our house. Maybe next time if you come back this way. Cart looks cool Mrs. H and its upright too. Nice pics Mike, Quackbro wants to know if them mules are stump broke? Evening Wy.





Shaddup Moonbro  . .


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 27, 2016)

Evening, back for 3 nights


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2016)

Whut up peeps. 

Newton County is about to become a much healthier place with Hendersons shutting down. Lawzamercy what a pile of gut twistin greasy food.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 27, 2016)

Just sayin they'd be worth more on the market if so.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 27, 2016)

Sup Miggy and Wy. I think Bloodbro has gone into a food coma.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Do you like car salesmen?   Would have been good to meet you finally
> 
> 
> 
> yep.   Shady Dale to Monticello to North Macon by BPS



Copy dat.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just gotta get some UGA stickers on it.I feel sure it's sideways.



Looks good! 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Now these 2 two to too tutu are a little down on the horsepower seeins theys only 2 mule power but QUACK can haul the whole family and relates and the neighbors to the lake  Notice they come in a couple of colors





Moonpie1 said:


> Gobble, if you came in that way it was only 8 & 1/2 miles to our house. Maybe next time if you come back this way. Cart looks cool Mrs. H and its upright too. Nice pics Mike, Quackbro wants to know if them mules are stump broke? Evening Wy.







Hooked On Quack said:


> Shaddup Moonbro  . .







Wycliff said:


> Evening, back for 3 nights



Evenin Wy.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whut up peeps.
> 
> Newton County is about to become a much healthier place with Hendersons shutting down. Lawzamercy what a pile of gut twistin greasy food.



Sup Amigo?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2016)

Done got into a good HOT jalapeno....wheww.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Done got into a good HOT jalapeno....wheww.



Too hot for hot sauce


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Too hot for hot sauce





Haven't had one like that in a good while.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2016)

I ate a fresh cayenne yesterday I believe that just had a good flavor, no heat.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 27, 2016)

Got a burger a few weeks back with jalapenos on it, they had quite a kick


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2016)

Merlin Chief,  Wy, bloodbro, Gobbe, moon.
Don't smell no java a brewin, reckon I'll make a pit to get jump started.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 28, 2016)

Morning Miggy. That will get the party started.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Miggy. That will get the party started.



You fish in today?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 28, 2016)

morning miggy and moon

I brought my cup


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 28, 2016)

Why would a met tells us on an August thread about a disturbance that will not get here until September?


----------



## cramer (Aug 28, 2016)

Morning fellers

Chief's gonna need something to pour, not just concepts and pixtures


----------



## cramer (Aug 28, 2016)

you can do it G


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 28, 2016)

Chief,  I have some peppers in the garden that will light you up.

Cowhorns and another I can't remember the name.   The cajun bells are good with some heat and flavor.   Golf ball sized bell peppers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2016)

Mornin Amigo, gobblein, Moon, Cramer.

Do I smell a messican coffee aroma this mornin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief,  I have some peppers in the garden that will light you up.
> 
> Cowhorns and another I can't remember the name.   The cajun bells are good with some heat and flavor.   Golf ball sized bell peppers.



Not familiar with cowhorns, but I've grown the Cajun bells. I just happened to get a hold of a really hot jalapeño yesterday. Many times they just have a little bite to them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2016)

I've got so many projects pending I don't know which one to start on today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got so many projects pending I don't know which one to start on today.



In the same boat.    But I am going to start with b'fast.    bacon frying as I type.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 28, 2016)

Good Morning fellow drivelers and Happy Middle of the Day to all of you.  I am feeling really lazy today as I have not eaten any breakfast, read the newspaper, took a shower, or even did ANYTHING since I got up.  That is highly unusual for me. 

I was able to install 5 new cameras in the woods yesterday and I didn't have to worry about any rain BUT I did stay soaking wet from the sweating though.  Everything that I had on was completely soaked and I drank three bottles of cold water in the process too.  I took a shower as soon as I came home and then I relaxed in my recliner while sipping on a quart of Gatorade during the rest of the evening.  I sure hope that something exciting might be on television this afternoon but I am not holding my breath on that prospect.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2016)

Morning boys!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2016)

Hiney dragging this morning, stayed up all day yesterday.



Happy Sunday !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Not familiar with cowhorns, but I've grown the Cajun bells. I just happened to get a hold of a really hot jalapeño yesterday. Many times they just have a little bite to them.



cowhorns look like banana peppers and when green are mildly hot but when they turn red they really turn up the heat.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2016)

Whatchy'all cookin today ??  All the pepper talk has flung a craving for some jalapeno poppers !! 



Too early for a dranky drank ???


Nayyyyyyyyy!! 




Wifey's still in Tybee, think I'll surprise her when she gets home...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^  Mud ???  Homo3 ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2016)

Just weighed in at 216lbs down from 252 !!! 

I gotz to run around in the shower just to get wet . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2016)

One of my favorites !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2016)

Nuttin much happenin here, Quackbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2016)

Just waitin on brother to get here later on this afternoon to dump some more stuff in the old barn that is housing 4 generations of relatives stuff on this side of the family. 

He is bringing me some more wood and nails that I'm running low on and said he would help me for a couple hrs. Jag couldn't do the ladder thing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin much happenin here, Quackbro.





Know whatchu mean.  I'm lonely, wife's gone, just me and Susie and she just puked on the couch.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> One of my favorites !!!







I'm betting Keebs and Nic love this one too !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Know whatchu mean.  I'm lonely, wife's gone, just me and Susie and she just puked on the couch.



Lol....that sux.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm betting Keebs and Nic love this one too !!!



It's a good'un, one my old favorites too.

I still haven't figured out how to embed a video from my phone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2016)

Runnin low on smokes and ain't nary a car in the driveway, better call brother and get him to bring me a pack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Runnin low on smokes and ain't nary a car in the driveway, better call brother and get him to bring me a pack.





Drank a lil drank, smoke a lil smoke . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 28, 2016)

afternoon Chief and quack


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2016)

I am going to chug-a-lug several this afternoon when I get that wood and tin nailed down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon Chief and quack



Howdy gobble, you all done for the day?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2016)

Man, talk about timing....i was dialing brothers # when my phone rang and it was him telling me he was almost here. I asked if he had passed the little store close by yet to grab me a pack of smokes, he was pulling into the parking lot.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2016)

Afternoon youngins down in The State.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy gobble, you all done for the day?



Need to process the maters that came out of the garden and may go put up a ground blind so the deer get used to seeing it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2016)

Swept/mopped the floors, cleaned kitchen, wash/dried/folded and put up clothes !!


Wifey gonna be HAPPY HAPPY !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Man, talk about timing....i was dialing brothers # when my phone rang and it was him telling me he was almost here. I asked if he had passed the little store close by yet to grab me a pack of smokes, he was pulling into the parking lot.





Cool !!!  


Reckon I'll slip over to the neighbors and do a lil bank fishing . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 28, 2016)

Where did everybody go? Evening Wy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Where did everybody go? Evening Wy.



Weez heah. Evenin Moonbeam.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 28, 2016)

Evening Miggy. I did go fishing today. I had already headed out when you asked.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Miggy. I did go fishing today. I had already headed out when you asked.



Did ya do any good?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 28, 2016)

Evening folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Evening folks



Evenin Wy.

I'm beat, but I got the barn roof area repaired with new wood and tin with brothers help on another ladder. That area should be good for at least 20 yrs, barring a bad storm.

Still got to tear down big double door and just wall it off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2016)

Man, I guess there was some kind of music festival @ the Atlanta Motor Speedway all weekend. Been hearing deep bass and weird electronic music for the past three days and nights from over there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2016)

Wonder if Quack had on his lil maid costume while cleaning today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2016)

Figured it was a music festival over @ AMS, but rode over ther to see for myself. daggum bass is rattling my house 5 miles away. 

Talked to Leo and she said it doesn't end til tomorrow.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2016)

happy mundy folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> happy mundy folks



They must think it's still Saturday at that music festival.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2016)

Can't believe they still vibrating my house at this time of night on a Sunday night. I feel for those folks that are really close to the track.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2016)

I don't know how they can call that a "music" festival, all I've heard is "noise" for the past 3 days and nights.

In reality, it's probably only about 3 miles from me as the crow flies, maybe 5 miles by road. I can even see their lazer lights from here, that's pretty cool.

Glad it isn't bothering me too bad.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't know how they can call that a "music" festival, all I've heard is "noise" for the past 3 days and nights.
> 
> In reality, it's probably only about 3 miles from me as the crow flies, maybe 5 miles by road. I can even see their lazer lights from here, that's pretty cool.
> 
> Glad it isn't bothering me too bad.



6 beers and a big shot of Zquill will help you out chief!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Good Monday morning. Looks like everyone is catching a few more winks today.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 29, 2016)

*Whiskers.*

Had a pretty good day on the lake yesterday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2016)

Nice mess of fish there Moon. 

Coffee time!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks Miggy. Working on my second cup.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 29, 2016)

Happy Monday to you Blood, Moonpie, Miggy, Gobblin (who should be driving the coffee truck by any minute now) and to all of the rest of you sleepy drivelers out there who were forced to listen to crazy loud music over the weekend as Jeffro had to do.    

Surely hope Quack survived the weekend without doing too much damage to his surroundings.  


Moon, looks like the catfish just keep jumping into your boat before you have a chance to drop anchor!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 29, 2016)

Sorry fellow drivelers.   I am on my second cup to,2,teu,tutu

Forgot my manners and priority list this morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good Monday morning. Looks like everyone is catching a few more winks today.



Looks like you caught a few fishes yesterday.   Like that is a surprise.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Morning EE and Gobble. Bout time to get this rolling.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 29, 2016)

Not quite time to get rolling but working that way.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Blood?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Blood?



yes?

mernin boyz....I about got mundy out the way!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 29, 2016)

Good mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2016)

Morning fellows.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 29, 2016)

blood, hey bye

morning Wy and Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood, hey bye
> 
> morning Wy and Chief



Morning gobblein, have a good day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2016)

I wish I worked 10 to 6 every day... Makes all the difference in the world with skew traffic!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Morning Blood,Jeff and Wy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood,Jeff and Wy.



Mernin brother! Nice haul of catfish you had over the weekend! You are starting to get the hang of it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2016)

Time to go to werk.

TTYL


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Time to go to werk.
> 
> TTYL



Have a great day bro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood,Jeff and Wy.



Mornin Moon, you bout to empty that lake.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Moon, you bout to empty that lake.



Yep... He has been using true M80's lately... Moonbro equals .... Lawless Jeff! No good catfish snatching outlaw!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Don't be telling all my secrets Blood!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep... He has been using true M80's lately... Moonbro equals .... Lawless Jeff! No good catfish snatching outlaw!



They work good on bass and bream in a pond or creek too, blood.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2016)

Mornin!  Back to


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2016)

morning!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2016)

Just called the shop, they were writing up the work order on it as I was on the phone with receptionist. First Ive heard from them since dropping it off last Thursday morning.

Depending on what they call back and tell me, I may have to go get it back without repairing it. I need it before Wednesday morning, or tomorrow for that matter.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> They work good on bass and bream in a pond or creek too, blood.



Yous a true Redneck.... LOL


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Yous a true Redneck.... LOL



I've been accused of worse.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2016)

Keebs?

Mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2016)

Here Jeffro!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I've been accused of worse.



It was a complement Jeff... You are a good Ol county boy! Ain't nothing wrong with Rednecks! I'd rather have them on my side that subdivision yuppies!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Morning Keebs and Mud. It's Monday all over again. Blood be a hatin on my catfish.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2016)

Morning Moonpie, wished i could get on some catfishing like that, congrats!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2016)

Mornin
Tomorrow is my FRIDAY!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> Tomorrow is my FRIDAY!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 29, 2016)

Mornin/afternoon 

Going to get warm (90s) today but a nice cool down ( mid to hi 70s) late this week and maybe just maybe some moisture 

Been workin on pics from the Vintage Harvest so got to get busy and start a thread  
 LATER


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs?
> 
> Mud?


 got stuck making changes to little Johnny's team, then little Marys team............. 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> Tomorrow is my FRIDAY!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Here Jeffro!



Howdy Doody, Mudro.



blood on the ground said:


> It was a complement Jeff... You are a good Ol county boy! Ain't nothing wrong with Rednecks! I'd rather have them on my side that subdivision yuppies!



I heard dat brudder. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> Tomorrow is my FRIDAY!



Mine two, MizTuTU.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2016)

Keebs said:


> got stuck making changes to little Johnny's team, then little Marys team.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2016)

Daggum noise festival was still vibrating the house @ 1:00 am this morning.   I'm sleepy ta deaf now.

Was talking to brother about it this morning because he heard it while here helping with barn yesterday evening before dark.
He googled it and said he was reading a whole lot of complaints about it. He told me there was one poster that said he was hearing from his home 9 miles away. 

He also said, when the promoters announced they would see everyone again next year, people that lived in the area said, "Oh no you won't, we're going to make sure of that".


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2016)

mud?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2016)

crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mine two, MizTuTU.



Really


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mine two, MizTuTU.


 Iz jealous!!  Hugs all around, I miss ya'll!



mudracing101 said:


> Really


 I know, right?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2016)

They killin me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2016)

Man I've got a buncha OT coming up in September.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man I've got a buncha OT coming up in September.



Me too! And October!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2016)

I don't wanna work tonight.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2016)

Later folks. Its that time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2016)

Later Mudbro and Keeba !!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> They killin me


 me too, mudro!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Later Mudbro and Keeba !!!


 later..........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 29, 2016)

afternoon on a sweltering Aug day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon on a sweltering Aug day.



Afternoon gobblein.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2016)

Just had a flood come thru here, hope it didn't hit the mines.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just had a flood come thru here, hope it didn't hit the mines.



Dang, ain't a cloud in the sky here.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Afternoon, we just had a hech of a rain here at 31220. Haven't ventured back out yet, bet the humidity is through the roof! You might be slippin and sliding tonight Quackbro. Has the music stopped yet Jeff? It was a scorcher before all the rain Gobble.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2016)

Got my truck back. The tech inspected my wheel bearings and so forth, said nothing was wrong there. Went to check tear end, said he thought there was minor wine when test driving to listen for noise. But the plug to refill reared was boogered up and was in the process of removing that when I called and told them I needed my truck back, so never got plug out. 

He thought that some of the noise I am hearing is tires. I bought them there 2 yrs ago and have never rotated them. They have a slight amount of wear on front insides. They changed the oil and charged me $34.00.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Afternoon, we just had a hech of a rain here at 31220. Haven't ventured back out yet, bet the humidity is through the roof! You might be slippin and sliding tonight Quackbro. Has the music stopped yet Jeff? It was a scorcher before all the rain Gobble.



Yessir Moon, last time I heard it  was about 1:00am as I fell asleep. There's a bunch of unhappy folks around this area because of it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Got my truck back. The tech inspected my wheel bearings and so forth, said nothing was wrong there. Went to check tear end, said he thought there was minor wine when test driving to listen for noise. But the plug to refill reared was boogered up and was in the process of removing that when I called and told them I needed my truck back, so never got plug out.
> 
> He thought that some of the noise I am hearing is tires. I bought them there 2 yrs ago and have never rotated them. They have a slight amount of wear on front insides. They changed the oil and charged me $34.00.





I diagnosed tires as possible noise earlier in this thread.




Later folks, it's that time !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Dang Jeff that's got to be annoying!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir Moon, last time I heard it  was about 1:00am as I fell asleep. There's a bunch of unhappy folks around this area because of it.




Jeffro, if the music was that loud from that distance, I think that you should have contacted some of your friends in the Ga Power industry and had them somehow cut the power off in that area around this venue for a few days instead.

Where is NIC when you need him?????



ps:  I did post something originally but I thought better about leaving it up as the "authorities" would probably not agreed with my solution to this problem!!!!!   Therefore, I tamed it down somewhat so that I can hopefully remain a member of this great website.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 29, 2016)

Afternoon, glad you got the truck back Chief and maybe you can get some rest tonight with the music


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Howdy Wy. You back on nights for a spell?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Wy. You back on nights for a spell?



Yes sir, last one start days Friday


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Yes sir, last one start days Friday



Werd Wybro


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I diagnosed tires as possible noise earlier in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You dang sho did:  

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=10322089&postcount=665



Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Jeff that's got to be annoying!



It flat out was Moon.



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Jeffro, if the music was that loud from that distance, I think that you should have contacted some of your friends in the Ga Power industry and had them somehow cut the power off in that area around this venue for a few days instead.
> 
> Where is NIC when you need him?????
> 
> ...



I seed it before you deleted.  

A power outage would have been perfect. 



Wycliff said:


> Afternoon, glad you got the truck back Chief and maybe you can get some rest tonight with the music



Evenin Wy, you and me both, but I still think theres a little something possibly going on in the rear end. Hopefully it wont let me down to and from on this camping trip. 

That stoopid NOISE they refer to as music was ridiculous. I could feel the bass and vibration laying on my couch watching tv at 1:00 am yesternight. 3 miles away as the crow flies.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2016)

Pop-up is cleaned and airing out-popped up, AC is working fine too.

MizTuTu is going to get her red n black ice chest returned, and MistaTuTu is going to get his antique rear wheel bicycle rack back polished up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2016)

can't believe it but got into some chiggers for the first time this year.   So much for this vinegar regiment.   Even took off the clothes and showered when I was done.  This itching will pass.

Well the coffee is brewed.

Saw what EE posted too.   

Want be long now night walkers.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 30, 2016)

Well good morning and Happy Tuesday to you Blood, Wycliff, Quack (without the internet  ) Gobblin, and to the rest of you drivelers.

Yep, I am glad that Jeffro and Gobblin did get to see a quick version of my Red-Neck Justice but then I thought about getting a visit from the popo and having to explain so I changed the wording somewhat.  

Gobblin, sorry about the chiggers having a feast on you !!!  Check you p/m for a good remedy as it won't fit in too well on the open board.  

Thanks for the coffee too as I need some to get fully awake.  Unfortunately, I've got a lot of work to get done today too.   Yep this week includes finishing up my 2015 Income Taxes too.  Yep, never let it be said that I am slow....I am just a procrastinator of sorts.  

ps:  Actually, I realized that the IRS is holding $18,000 of my money right now and I want a bunch of it back !!!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 30, 2016)

Good morning







Prayers for the chiggers


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 30, 2016)

Morning EE, Wy and Gobble. Got a couple good showers here yesterday.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 30, 2016)

Good Morning Wycliff and Moonpie.  Check your incoming.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 30, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE, Wy and Gobble. Got a couple good showers here yesterday.



Thank the Lawd... You was a stankin bro!!!

Mernin boys... Watched DB beat the snot out of a part on a machine for about 30 minutes so he could replace the bearing..... Finally I said... Take the bolts out and it will come off idjit!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 30, 2016)

Just if you got downwind Blood. And good morning too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 30, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Thank the Lawd... You was a stankin bro!!!
> 
> Mernin boys... Watched DB beat the snot out of a part on a machine for about 30 minutes so he could replace the bearing..... Finally I said... Take the bolts out and it will come off idjit!




Blood, you should have dumped a jar full of chiggers into his shorts instead !!!!!!   


I just found out that Moonbro and I must have gone to the same elementary school too !!!!!!!  Yep, he and I knew that exact remedy about getting rid of chiggers.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 30, 2016)

Small world EE. You just never know.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2016)

Mornin fellows


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 30, 2016)

Morning Chief. Today may wrap this one up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2016)

Do chiggers bite or suck? I'm thinkin both.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Do chiggers bite or suck? I'm thinkin both.






I think they embed in your skin then suck ???


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think they embed in your skin then suck ???


per web md:
_Chigger mites infest human skin via areas of contact with vegetation,  such as pant cuffs or shirt sleeves and collars. They migrate on the  skin in search of an optimal feeding area. A common myth about chiggers  is that they burrow into and remain inside the skin. This is not true.  Chiggers insert their feeding structures into the skin and inject  enzymes that cause destruction of host tissue. Hardening of the  surrounding skin results in the formation of a feeding tube called a  stylostome. Chigger larvae then feed upon the destroyed tissue. If they  are not disturbed (which is rarely the case because they cause  substantial itching) they may feed through the stylostome for a few days._


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2016)

oh, mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think they embed in your skin then suck ???



That's what I've always been told and thought too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2016)

Keebs said:


> per web md:
> _Chigger mites infest human skin via areas of contact with vegetation,  such as pant cuffs or shirt sleeves and collars. They migrate on the  skin in search of an optimal feeding area. A common myth about chiggers  is that they burrow into and remain inside the skin. This is not true.  Chiggers insert their feeding structures into the skin and inject  enzymes that cause destruction of host tissue. Hardening of the  surrounding skin results in the formation of a feeding tube called a  stylostome. Chigger larvae then feed upon the destroyed tissue. If they  are not disturbed (which is rarely the case because they cause  substantial itching) they may feed through the stylostome for a few days._


 
Dang......Little blankety blanks! 

Mornin Schweety.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2016)

Gotta get Jag to work. Direct tv is supposed to coming between 8-12 to resolve some issues with SAT connection. I guess they'll call while gone to take him or go pick him back up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2016)

Bbs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2016)

Keebs said:


> per web md:
> _Chigger mites infest human skin via areas of contact with vegetation,  such as pant cuffs or shirt sleeves and collars. They migrate on the  skin in search of an optimal feeding area. A common myth about chiggers  is that they burrow into and remain inside the skin. This is not true.  Chiggers insert their feeding structures into the skin and inject  enzymes that cause destruction of host tissue. Hardening of the  surrounding skin results in the formation of a feeding tube called a  stylostome. Chigger larvae then feed upon the destroyed tissue. If they  are not disturbed (which is rarely the case because they cause  substantial itching) they may feed through the stylostome for a few days._





Lil Ms Google , is that you NOYDB ??? 




Jeff C. said:


> That's what I've always been told and thought too.





Well you know it just HAD to be a women prove us wrong. 



Good day all !!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lil Ms Google , is that you NOYDB ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 just doing my best to guide you boys to better knowledge..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2016)

Morning y'all!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm here and accounted for!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2016)

Mrs. Hawtnet?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2016)

Mornin! My view for the next 5 days.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin! My view for the next 5 days.




























Have a good time, tell Chris i said Hey.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin! My view for the next 5 days.



Looks like I get to take LilD and Tiny Terror to the beach this weekend!  Better a little while on the beach than none at all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2016)

Told y'all....ain't heard from Direct tv and gotta go pick Jag back up from work now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Looks like I get to take LilD and Tiny Terror to the beach this weekend!  Better a little while on the beach than none at all!



Think i'll stay at home and labor.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin! My view for the next 5 days.



Mine too, to, two, MizTuTu.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2016)

Think I'll check the wheel bearings in camper.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mine too, to, two, MizTuTu.



Y'all killin me Jeffro


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Told y'all....ain't heard from Direct tv and gotta go pick Jag back up from work now.





mudracing101 said:


> Think i'll stay at home and labor.


The only way it's happening is because of a memorial for a cousin of mine in St. Mary's.......... sad occasion, but gonna get to see Tiny T see the ocean for the first time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2016)

Still haven't heard from Direct, sposed to have been here between 8-12. A simple phone call that tech is running behind would suffice.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 30, 2016)

Hey! Mud, Jeff, Keebs, Mrs H. I hate chiggers! Looks like somebody is gonna be getting some beach time! Hope everybody has a safe trip and a good time too! Tell H22 I said hey for me.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Still haven't heard from Direct, sposed to have been here between 8-12. A simple phone call that tech is running behind would suffice.


 you tried calling them............. 


Moonpie1 said:


> Hey! Mud, Jeff, Keebs, Mrs H. I hate chiggers! Looks like somebody is gonna be getting some beach time! Hope everybody has a safe trip and a good time too! Tell H22 I said hey for me.


 I am, I am!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Looks like I get to take LilD and Tiny Terror to the beach this weekend!  Better a little while on the beach than none at all!





mudracing101 said:


> Think i'll stay at home and labor.





Jeff C. said:


> Mine too, to, two, MizTuTu.





Moonpie1 said:


> Hey! Mud, Jeff, Keebs, Mrs H. I hate chiggers! Looks like somebody is gonna be getting some beach time! Hope everybody has a safe trip and a good time too! Tell H22 I said hey for me.


Yes sir. I'll tell H22 hey for ya.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yes sir. I'll tell H22 hey for ya.


you taking my sunglasses with you?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2016)

Keebs said:


> you taking my sunglasses with you?



And Mz. V's knife.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And Mz. V's knife.


pictures!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2016)

Stooped Direct tv said my service appt is for next Tuesday, not today. Dude I was speaking to on the phone yesterday axed if anyone would be there between 8 and 12:00 on Tuesday(today is Tuesday, yesterday was Monday) not Tuesday Sept. 6th. He never said September 6th.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2016)

They don't even want you to be able to speak to a customer service rep. They bombard you with a series of automated questions trying to prevent it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Stooped Direct tv said my service appt is for next Tuesday, not today. Dude I was speaking to on the phone yesterday axed if anyone would be there between 8 and 12:00 on Tuesday(today is Tuesday, yesterday was Monday) not Tuesday Sept. 6th. He never said September 6th.



Me thinks they are feeding a bunch of bologna. Somebody on their end dropped the ball and they just changed the appt. so they wouldn't look bad. 

They wouldn't have called you YESTERDAY. 

But you dang sure better pay that monthly bill on time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2016)

Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2016)

Ya'll have a good one. Time for me to


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


>



I jumped the gun. 


See ya tomorrow!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I jumped the gun.
> 
> 
> See ya tomorrow!



Yes Ma'am!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2016)

I can't load up til MizT gets here wit da groceries. The food and clothes go in the camper, everything else including the kitchen sink in the back of my truck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2016)

Think I'll take a nap


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2016)

looks like i need to lock this thread down......give me a few minutes


----------

